# Furry Pet Peeves.



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2009)

Something to temporarily break the repeated flow.

What are your peeves a la furry?


----------



## Adalia (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't been around long enough to develop any pet peeves. Surprisingly enough. I kinda just let a lot of water roll of my back a lot, ya know?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2009)

SPAGHETTI!!!!!!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate when people draw their characters like they're from Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I hate when people draw their characters like they're from Sonic the Hedgehog.


 I second that.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I hate when people draw their characters like they're from Sonic the Hedgehog.



Even better when they're recolors of official art.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked Sonic when I was a kid. I used to play pretend with like two other friends. Hurdurr. xD I figured that it was just a style when I started to see so many of that kind of stuff on FA. *shrug*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate "yiff" shit / porn. 

I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.

I hate it when insecure girls draw themselves with a tiny waist, a flat ass, and still have tits the size of beach balls.
Not only is it trying too hard, it just looks disgusting.

I hate it when furries whine about humanity as a whole, and then make it a point to try and distinguish themselves apart from it, so they can try and avoid the guilt from it.

I hate all the creepy-ass fetishes. (You can get off to shitting in diapers? _Seriously_?)

I hate how the social outcasts use it as a means for their rejected asses to feel welcome somewhere... anywhere.

I hate it when said social outcasts assume all furries have to be "nice" and accepting towards them.

I hate it how some try to justify bestiality through _"Well, my pet came on to ME. So that means it's awwwright."_

I hate all the Mary-Suism that runs rampant. (You're not the uber god of uber godliness. You're a sad nerd who spends too much time godmoding on internet roleplays. Gtfo.)

I hate how a lot of furries bitch about fandom hate, and try to relate it to the Holocaust / racism / real persecution / etc. Like "Gtfo, furfag" is equivalent to burning you alive. Fucking pussies...


Wait. Why am I a furry, again?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...




TL;DR:
The Fandom...


Me?

People who can't laugh at themselves


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...



That's a Costco value pack sized hate right there.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 12, 2009)

I also hate when furries automatically assume something is "furry" just because it has anthropomorphic animals in it. Like children's cartoons and stuff like that.

Also pretty much everything Vaelarsa said.


----------



## Nightingalle (Oct 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I also hate when furries automatically assume something is "furry" just because it has anthropomorphic animals in it. Like children's cartoons and stuff like that.
> 
> Also pretty much everything Vaelarsa said.



Fuck, this.  Good god, not everything with an animal that talks is furry.  I don't see how things like LION KING are furry.  I've actually had someone say 'oh you like lion king, you're a furry' which is totally wtf :|


----------



## Dahguns (Oct 12, 2009)

this f-ing forum


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2009)

8-bit said:


> SPAGHETTI!!!!!!



People who think they're "random".



Dahguns said:


> this f-ing forum



uh


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 12, 2009)

People who think their art is good and they have even a fraction of talent when they don't. They really, really don't.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2009)

Those who judge something based on one aspect of it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 12, 2009)

Yiff of any type, people who feel the need to insert "fur" into common terms, pretty much everything vaelarea said, anarchists, the right wing, Seth Macfarlane, Fox, anyone with relatively high levels of audacity and relatively low IQ, rap, people who say like more than once per sentence on a semi consistent basis, people who drop th f-bomb so often it loses it's effect, people who stereotype me badly, people who get me stereotyped, uh... what was I talking about again?


----------



## Attaman (Oct 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate it when furries whine about humanity as a whole, and then make it a point to try and distinguish themselves apart from it, so they can try and avoid the guilt from it.
> 
> I hate all the creepy-ass fetishes. (You can get off to shitting in diapers? _Seriously_?)
> 
> ...





Kaamos said:


> I also hate when furries automatically assume something is "furry" just because it has anthropomorphic animals in it. Like children's cartoons and stuff like that.


These things especially.


----------



## Aden (Oct 13, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> People who think their art is good and they have even a fraction of talent when they don't. They really, really don't.



People who propogate the hugbox mentality and tell these people that they are indeed good artists.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2009)

My largest peeve with furries is also them assuming EVERYTHING with anthropomorphic characters is automatically furry.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 13, 2009)

Edited out stuff I don't agree with but keeping the peeves I agree on. Bolded/underlined for strongly agreeing on.



Vaelarsa said:


> *I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> I hate it when insecure girls draw themselves with a tiny waist, a flat ass, and still have tits the size of beach balls.
> Not only is it trying too hard, it just looks disgusting.*
> ...





Aden said:


> People who propogate the hugbox mentality and tell these people that they are indeed good artists.



This too. Fuck you, ego-driven furries!

How about those artists who block you for giving honest critique/criticism? Fuck them too!


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 13, 2009)

Porn. But about the artist thing- who cares? As long as they're honest about the quality, they are'nt hurting anyone. And 99.9 percent of all art is better then mine, so why yell for something I cant do?


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...



Because you like to bitch?

My pet peeves? 

- Most people act like they have something to prove. 
- Righteous furry people (see above)
- People who claim to be furry and are intolerant of others' strange tastes (hypocritical much?)
- Japanophiles
- RL nubs

Which is why I have 20 posts on this forum, yet I have been looking at furry porn for about 6 years now!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 13, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> this f-ing forum



Man best post yet, i guess your bug avatar just looks slightly pissed aswell which makes it all work.

As for me, well i cbf pointing the finger at whatever parts of the fandom that may be weird or wrong, all i hate is when the people that go to the extremes or have a truly bizzare twist on what the fandom is decides to parade it around publicly proclaiming their furryness and looking like tards.

But distance ones self from those parts and alls good,


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...



1. Not something to get really mad about. I'm not terribly into yiff either but I don't dislike people who are.
2. Definitely agree with you on that one. There is so much shit and stigma around furs because a few sick bastards decided their pedo habits would be better suited in "furry culture".
3. Meh on that one.
4. Sorry, I do that. 
5. Erm... that's weird and disgusting, but I wouldn't say I hate it. Hate to me means I would slit the throat of the one commiting the crime. And with being attracted to diapers... well... it would be more _pity_.
6. I am a social outcasts in a sense but it's not why I'm here.
7. Nope, anyone who's not naive should know everyone isn't going to be nice. Just like everywhere else.
8. Once again, to me, creepy shit... but as long as no one is getting hurt I don't care. Not my business.
9. Yep
10. I agree on that to an extent, when they act like it's the holocaust it is ridiculous but to say stigma does not exist or that its minimal is also wrong. Try being one in anywhere with a large religious population.


----------



## Kitsuno (Oct 13, 2009)

wow this turned into a hate shitstorm really fast, I mean this is like when you walk into the bathroom and someone just sprayed hairspray and you can taste it.  That's what I got right now pure concentrated hate caught in the back of my mouth.  None the less please continue


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Kitsuno said:


> wow this turned into a hate shitstorm really fast, I mean this is like when you walk into the bathroom and someone just sprayed hairspray and you can taste it.  That's what I got right now pure concentrated hate caught in the back of my mouth.  None the less please continue


That's because no one likes this community, especially not the people in it.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2009)

It is cool to see what each person has for peeves though.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 13, 2009)

I like it. I only hate the porn. But doesnt mean you cant.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't hate the porn, what you do in the privacy of your own home is your own business, whatever. What i hate is when they try to apply their sexual deviancy or share their fetishes with me. 

"lol we're foxes and like ta blow!" no, maybe you do, but i sure as hell don't and I don't want to hear all about your sexual whatevers because we happen to have the same species fursona. 
I'm not sure why a fox fursona means I want to sleep around. I picked a vixen for the monogamous qualities before I even knew about the fandom


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2009)

Gotta love them, as one put it, nu-foxes. :>


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

The lack of nice simple pinups that are well drawn and classy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 13, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> *You're bad because you dislike my sick fuckery.*


You see how much shorter that was to write than what you put?
And it still amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> You see how much shorter that was to write than what you put?
> And it still amounts to the same thing.


 I kind of agree with you if someone is offended by someone saying they do not like fetish porn they got issues.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yiff of any type, people who feel the need to insert "fur" into common terms, pretty much everything vaelarea said, anarchists, the right wing, Seth Macfarlane, Fox, anyone with relatively high levels of audacity and relatively low IQ, rap, people who say like more than once per sentence on a semi consistent basis, people who drop th f-bomb so often it loses it's effect, people who stereotype me badly, people who get me stereotyped, uh... what was I talking about again?



wtf are you ranting about? half of that has nothing to do with the fandom.


----------



## Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

People who take the fandom waaaaaaay too seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Kitsuno said:


> wow this turned into a hate shitstorm really fast, I mean this is like when you walk into the bathroom and someone just sprayed hairspray and you can taste it.  That's what I got right now pure concentrated hate caught in the back of my mouth.  None the less please continue




Considering the amount of hate in here, it makes me wonder why the hell any of them are still associating with the fandom if they hate so much about it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> wtf are you ranting about? half of that has nothing to do with the fandom.



Still don't like it...

Also, add to that list any slang used here, people who use food as an avatar (It's weird. Stop, please), lotsa stuff that's been said already, and of course, that 1 guy who said (paraphrasing) I'm stupid if I don't think anarchy would work, and that violent stupid people like me who are exactly why anarchy wouldn't work are too common.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Xerox2 said:
> 
> 
> > *You're bad because you dislike my sick fuckery.*
> ...



Not really; great way to jump to conclusions.



KoiFishSushi said:


> Fuck, this. Good god, not everything with an animal that talks is furry. I don't see how things like LION KING are furry. I've actually had someone say 'oh you like lion king, you're a furry' which is totally wtf :|



How is Lion King _not_ furry?  It has anthropomorphic animals in it.  Not everyone who likes Lion King is a furry, I agree but that's like saying because I liked a few episodes of Star Trek I'm a Trekkie.

It's still of the genera but it depends on how far you take it.  If the majority of what someone watches has talking animals in it and they are not a little kid I'd say they are probably a furry, or at least a fan of that genera with or without the cultural stigma.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> How is Lion King _not_ furry?


  Edgar Allen Poe's "The Raven".  Is it a Furry work?  I mean, it has a crow that says "Nevermore", so that makes it anthropomorphic.  

Exact same logic here.  Just by having anthropomorphic animals you do not make something potentially Furry - if so, almost everyone's pet would be Furry because they anthropomorphize them in some way (My cat speaks to me!  My Dog loves to dance!  They're grateful for the toy I gave them!).



RandyDarkshade said:


> Considering the amount of hate in here, it makes me wonder why the hell any of them are still associating with the fandom if they hate so much about it.


  Boredom, mostly.  Plus it's fun looking for the people with common sense / those who it's surprising can breathe without messing up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Not really; great way to jump to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good god not this debate again.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...



This


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 13, 2009)

I use what was said on Wikipedia to tell if a cartoon/movie/etc is furry or not. This is what was said on Wikipedia (Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two legs, and wear clothes) I do not see the lion King as being furry because they walked on all fours and that not one of the animals waer clothes.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Edgar Allen Poe's "The Raven".  Is it a Furry work?  I mean, it has a crow that says "Nevermore", so that makes it anthropomorphic.



No, you're stretching it way too far here IMO.



> Exact same logic here.  Just by having anthropomorphic animals you do not make something potentially Furry - if so, almost everyone's pet would be Furry because they anthropomorphize them in some way (My cat speaks to me!  My Dog loves to dance!  They're grateful for the toy I gave them!)



Ok, that's just stupid.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I use what was said on Wikipedia to tell if a cartoon/movie/etc is furry or not. This is what was said on Wikipedia (Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two legs, and wear clothes) I do not see the lion King as being furry because they walked on all fours and that not one of the animals waer clothes.


 
Yet you have no problem with them talking and showing emotion.

Face it, any show or movie that has cartoon animals in it WILL be humanized in some way, shape, or form, so we, as people, understand what they're trying to do/emotion they're trying to show. No getting around it.

Anywho, I have a peeve about people giving you a huge, painful bear hug at cons. Yes, you're excited, I understand that, but I am small and female, and you're squishing my boobs and breaking my back. Ow?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I use what was said on Wikipedia to tell if a cartoon/movie/etc is furry or not. This is what was said on Wikipedia (Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two legs, and wear clothes) I do not see the lion King as being furry because they walked on all fours and that not one of the animals ware clothes.



That's stupid to be anthropomorphic animals DO NOT have to walk on two legs. and furry is different to anthro. The characters in lion king are ANTHROPOMORPHIC cause they do show human intelligence, aswell as facial expressions and oh yeah did you FORGET they speak? They do not have to wear clothes either to be anthropomorphic. So, you do not use the wiki article very well do you.

Oh yes the wiki article also defines ANTHRO not FURRY. get your facts right.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> No, you're stretching it way too far here IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's just stupid.



Stupid but true, by your own definition what Attaman said is right.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...


 
I ask myself this all the time but I have no fucking idea why I'm still here ._.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate it when people assume just because I'm a furry that means I'll be cuddly and touchy-feely with them.  Just...  No.

What does that even have to do with liking animal people, anyway?  How the fuck did the two get intertwined?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I hate it when people assume just because I'm a furry that means I'll be cuddly and touchy-feely with them. Just... No.
> 
> What does that even have to do with liking animal people, anyway? How the fuck did the two get intertwined?


 
I think many people believe that if you like animals you'll be all nice and touchy and stuff, I really hate that...I really fucking do >:C


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Stupid but true, by your own definition what Attaman said is right.



I disagree completely.  I can also come up with some ridiculous example based off a broad definition of some genera taken way too far.  For example, just because a movie mentions Science doesn't make it Science Fiction.  This is where common sense comes into play.

Still, I think Lion King qualifies because they are talking animals and have personality traits that are human.  They sing and dance for Christ's sake.  The whole movie is based around this.  There's enough there in my opinion to qualify it as part of the furry genera (whether this was the intention or not it's still the genera, by its definition).

People often stretch it too far in my opinion when it comes to feral art as well.  Feral =/= furry.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

I also dislike the folks at furry cons who appear to have crawled out of whatever hole they were in the entire year, and start chatting you up with inane conversation, when you're obviously trying to get somewhere/meet someone, and won't let you get a word in edgewise to tell them that fact (It's doubly hard to do this when you're in suit trying to get out of the headless lounge).


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok after much thinking I will say I was wrong and Lion King was furry. Are you happy now. But I think there should be a rating of like 1/10 showing how "furry" a show would be and leting people vote on it. .


----------



## Dass (Oct 13, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Ok after much thinking I will say I was wrong and Lion King was furry. Are you happy now. But I think there should be a rating of like 1/10 showing how "furry" a show would be and leting people vote on it. .



Thus accomplishing what?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 13, 2009)

Thus accomplishing nothing because I don't give two flying Fs and I wanted to see how many people got pissed off at want I was saying.=p


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> You see how much shorter that was to write than what you put?
> And it still amounts to the same thing.


I think something about people acting like they have something to prove, righteous furry people, japanophiles, and RL nubs got lost in translation.


----------



## dustrick (Oct 13, 2009)

It's all way too serious.  So what happends one day when the enitre world is Furry related and everyone can just get along?  Is it gonna be nothing but chat rooms and forums with a buch of angry "social outcasts"...  why make urself an outcast in the first place?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Ok after much thinking I will say I was wrong and Lion King was furry. Are you happy now. But I think there should be a rating of like 1/10 showing how "furry" a show would be and leting people vote on it. .



No no no, the lion king is ANTHRO not Furry


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No no no, the lion king is ANTHRO not Furry >:[


 
fix'd


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> fix'd



Danke.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Danke.


 
np, I hate when the emots get in the way like that


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 13, 2009)

*"Your fetish is gross and immoral! BRB - Fapping to MY fetish, which is totally not gross and immoral in any way."
*"I have hyper art in my gallery and faves, and am going to laugh at those whose fursonae have tattoos or are unnatrually skinny."
*"OMG FAT FURS ON THE BANNER!!! THAT IS TOTALLY PUSHING A FETISH IN MY FACE EVEN WHEN I DON'T HAVE TO LOOK AT IT AND CAN JUST NOT GO TO THE SITE FOR A DAY!!!"
*"Your fursona sucks because it's based off of a pre-existing creature - brb, basing my Fursona off of a pre-existing creature."
*"YOU DON'T LIKE PORN?! WTF  YOU DOING IN THIS FANDOM?!"
*"Because I do this, I am SO much better than all your other Fursona! HAHAHAHAHAHA!"
*"Bats do NOT work this way!!!"
*"I'm going to bitch about how anthro anatomy should work while at the same time am drawing and faving art of nipples and mammaries on scalies and avians who don't even have them and multiple endowments!" 
*"And while I'm at it, I'm also going to do that with insects." 
*"Well because Gryphons are half lion, they should have mammaries!" (Yeah right...you wanna nurse with a nice hard beak?)
*"I'm better than you because my Fursona is THIS species!!!"
*"YOU ARE A WEEABOO FOR HAVING A FURSONA THAT'S ASIAN!!!"
*"YOU ARE A WEEABOO FOR HAVING A FURSONA BASED OFF OF SOME KIND OF ANIME!!"
*"YOU ARE A WEEABOO FOR DRAWING SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE ANIME!!"
*"YOU ARE A WEEABOO FOR FAVING SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE ANIME!"
*"ANIME SUCKS AND YOU SUCK FOR LIKING IT!"
*"THIS SUCKS AND YOU SUCK FOR LIKING IT!!"
*"Because you don't like this drawing of a hydra with seven heads and seven cocks you need to lighten up!"
*"YOU SUCK BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT A NYMPHOMANIAC!!"
*"ANUBIS SUCKS AND YOU SUCK FOR LIKING HIM!"
*"SONIC SUCKS AND YOU SUCK FOR LIKING HIM!"
*"SPRITES SUCK EVEN IF YOU DREW THEM FROM SCRATCH!"
*"FAN ART IS GAY!!"
*"...is gay"
*"That's so gay"
*This person's pet. It's named "Peeve". Get it?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> *"Your fetish is gross and immoral! BRB - Fapping to MY fetish, which is totally not gross and immoral in any way."
> *"I have hyper art in my gallery and faves, and am going to laugh at those whose fursonae have tattoos or are unnatrually skinny."
> *"OMG FAT FURS ON THE BANNER!!! THAT IS TOTALLY PUSHING A FETISH IN MY FACE EVEN WHEN I DON'T HAVE TO LOOK AT IT AND CAN JUST NOT GO TO THE SITE FOR A DAY!!!"
> *"Your fursona sucks because it's based off of a pre-existing creature - brb, basing my Fursona off of a pre-existing creature."
> ...


 
You have got to be the greatest dude on the forum XD


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 13, 2009)

I detest most things in this cesspit of a fandumb. However, it does have it's moments. Sometimes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> I detest most things in this cesspit of a fandumb. However, it does have it's moments. Sometimes.


 I haven't found a moment yet, where are you looking so I can find one? :3


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I haven't found a moment yet, where are you looking so I can find one? :3


 
General browsing. Tiny moments of amusement can be found everywhere on the FA/FAF module. Humiliation, degradation, horribly flawed arguments and pathetic excuses. 
Examples of above bring many tears of joy and laughter.

Of course, these moments are like grains of gold. Rare.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> "Awesomeness"


 
I so want to put that whole thing in my FA page somewhere. XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> I detest most things in this cesspit of a fandumb. However, it does have it's moments. Sometimes.



If that be what ye think of it, then wtf are ya doing being a part of it?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If that be what ye think of it, then wtf are ya doing being a part of it?



This way he can post to internet forums and act like he's above everyone else 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

One thing that does peeve me at cons is the Riff-raff that are not "Handlers" that come into the headless lounge to drink the water that's for the suiters and take picures/filming the suiters with their heads off.


What's even worse is that when you (a suiter) asks them to leave, they get pissy and ignore you until three other people back you up to force them out.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Ok after much thinking I will say I was wrong and Lion King was furry. Are you happy now. But I think there should be a rating of like 1/10 showing how "furry" a show would be and leting people vote on it. .



Leave. Now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2009)

My Furry Pet Peeves:

Furries blatantly labeling non furry fandom related stuff furry just because it's anthropomorphic animal related.

Breasts on dragons, reptiles, and avians. I cannot even begin to describe how stupid it is. Annoying too.

Furfags who whine about me not liking the above, but then go on rants about how anthro bats are not drawn correctly.

People who get into the suiting business that have no business being in the suiting business...*cough people likeJesskit cough*...

Straight single male furs treating straight single fem furs like bait. Yeah they are rare, but, trust me. The girls don't appreciate it.

Any furfag stupid enough to be pro-beasty and spout it on furry websites.

Social outcasts trying to turn the furry fandom into one big "Lets all be happy and tolerant and accepting" club.

Perverts who try to make the fandom out to be nothing but a fetish club.

Furries who cannot keep their fetish's where they belong.

EDIT: con related pet peeve

People who suit but never bath and never de-funkify the suit.

People who think it's okay to run up, grab a suiter, and separate them from a group, for the sake of a picture. It's not done.

Suiters who treat suiting as an excuse to put their hands on people without first asking. You don't hug a con goer unless they consent to a hug.

Suiters who use having suit as basis to be arrogant pricks.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 13, 2009)

horse furries.


----------



## Sam (Oct 13, 2009)

That stuff never ever really gets me. But then I'm not on here a whole lot... Now that I've got my PC and stuff running at my new place.... I STILL don't see that stuff. x3 But then maybe I'm one of those people you've labeled, haha.

I don't even go on FA for art.. Just the forums. xD


Edit- Baby furs do creep me the fuck out though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Breasts on dragons, reptiles, and avians. I cannot even begin to describe how stupid it is. Annoying too.



It's especially funny when people trying to be "Realistic" and thus don't hyperfy the furs do it. :B


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> horse furries.


 
But...but Blacksnip is so nice... D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> horse furries.



Horse furries who only do it for the massive cock. Especially prevalent in the TF&F fandom.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 13, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> I think something about people acting like they have something to prove, righteous furry people, *japanophiles*, and RL nubs got lost in translation.


 
Definition, please?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 13, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Definition, please?


 
Weeaboos.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 13, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Weeaboos.


 
what?


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

My personal pet peeve towards furries are mainly towards the ones who try to defend the "honor" of the fandom (you know, rid the ones who make us look bad) while at the same time draw pages, among pages of tentacle porn.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 13, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Weeaboos.



http://pbfcomics.com/archive_b/PBF071-Weeaboo.gif  : D



8-bit said:


> what?



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Otaku  (The Western kind)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 13, 2009)

8-bit said:


> what?


 
The very white, very American kid going on and on about how their "sister is SUCH a baka! GOSH! I would just glomp a Tanuki to get back to my long-lost auntie's farm in Osaka and eat rice cakes all day!!!2!"


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 13, 2009)

All of it. Everything.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm...


Furries that FAIL at anatomy, especially those that use 'artists licence' and 'they arn't real so it doesnt matter' as an excuse.
Dragon/Gryphon characters are the worst offenders here. Dragons don't have breasts or balls, just because it isn't a real animal doesn't mean you can ignore reptiloid anatomy. Gryphons are half-lions, not half-dog. Claiming artistic licence, to avoid paying attention to how an animal looks, makes artists lazy and players unimaginative. Anthro is no excuse either, they're not half-human, they're anthro, learn the difference instead of just sticking human bits on them.
Furries that claim everything is anthro, just because humans share the same traits. Protip: Humans are not the only animal capable of vocal communication, just because a dragon talks, doesnt make it anthro. Enough with the anthocentricism already.
'Yiffy' furs/Slutty furs (ridden more times than the village bicycle).
The furries that insist on telling everyone their fetishes, we dont want to know, keep them to yourself thanks.
Porn Artists, I like porn too, but those artists that got where they are (popular) by drawing porn, and stopped trying to develop as artists (limiting themselves to digital.. only drawing porn etc) sadden me.
Art/Comission Whores, we don't need to see 10+ pics of your character fucking with some random fur. Would you have sex in real life with that many people?
Furries that spam 'popular' artists. Im not talking about popular artists that, get bombarded by comments for every submission/journal they post. Im not talking about the furries that spam all those comments. I *am* talking about those furries that only befriend these people *just* because they're popular and draw porn.
For fuck sake, they are people too, and most of them have more important things to do, than pretend to like you just because you want a picture of their character with yours.
Cub Porn, for the same reasons others said.
Furrys that try and drag every other similar group under their umbrella instead of respecting the differences between them.
Furry is *NOT* a spirituality, stop claiming it is.
Furry is *NOT* a lifestyle, stop claiming it is.
Stop claiming furries have a connection to some animal spirit. Learn the difference between furry, therianthropy and otherkinism. I'm aware of the bits each group shares in common, and that as a result we all fall under the same umbrella as furry.. but the three things are *NOT* the same.
The fact that their are more pictures that show mindless sex between two 'friends' instead of pictures that show the love between two characters.
Cue the Butthurt.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> All of it. Everything.



So that means that every time you come on FAF, you secretly wanna cut yourself?

Oh ho ho, you and me already have a lot in common.



			
				Carenath said:
			
		

> Cue the Butthurt.



This is FAF. Who the hell gets butthurt here other than the few, underground 12 year olds who can't even get it up?


----------



## Carenath (Oct 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> My personal pet peeve towards furries are mainly towards the ones who try to defend the "honor" of the fandom (you know, rid the ones who make us look bad) while at the same time draw pages, among pages of tentacle porn.


Or... baby/diaperfurs trying to oust every furry they think is a zoophile.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm I have to agree with *Carenath *(Yes i do insist on making links when referring to people)


----------



## Carenath (Oct 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> This is FAF. Who the hell gets butthurt here other than the few, underground 12 year olds who can't even get it up?


You're joking right?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Or... baby/diaperfurs trying to oust every furry they think is a zoophile.



Or the ones who scapegoat others to hide their deviance (i.e. Fingerpointing that X fetish is worse than theirs.) in the fandom.

Also with the dragon on the Infantiles.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Or... baby/diaperfurs trying to oust every furry they think is a zoophile.



Or every furry who tries to out babyfurs as pedo's. 



			
				Carenath said:
			
		

> You're joking right?



Well, I have been gone for several months, so it's possible that some new butthurt furfags joined FAF. 

However, other than Dragoneer, I don't know too many butthurt furries on this side.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 13, 2009)

people who join furry sites and are not a furry. Everything else, I don't give a damn about. Not even trolls.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> people who join furry sites and are not a furry. Everything else, I don't give a damn about. Not even trolls.



Not much you can do about that. They are here either to learn about the fandom or hide deep in the depths of the furry fandom because furries don't judge people if you like to mongle dogs or fuck children IRL.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not much you can do about that. They are here either to learn about the fandom or hide deep in the depths of the furry fandom because furries don't judge people if you like to mongle dogs or fuck children IRL.



No, but furries do judge you if you talk to Tyra.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not much you can do about that. They are here either to learn about the fandom or hide deep in the depths of the furry fandom because furries don't judge people if you like to mongle dogs or fuck children IRL.



i know there is nothing i can about it. and if i did spend all my time judging others, i would be no better then a troll right?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 13, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The very white, very American kid going on and on about how their "sister is SUCH a baka! GOSH! I would just glomp a Tanuki to get back to my long-lost auntie's farm in Osaka and eat rice cakes all day!!!2!"


 
Oh ok. lol


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The very white, very American kid going on and on about how their "sister is SUCH a baka! GOSH! I would just glomp a Tanuki to get back to my long-lost auntie's farm in Osaka and eat rice cakes all day!!!2!"


Nail on the head.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If that be what ye think of it, then wtf are ya doing being a part of it?


 
I stated earlier that it has it's moments. Read again. Not every aspect of it is bad. Besides, I have actually met some furries with common sense. 

Other then that, I'm just here for the amusement.


----------



## Yandere (Oct 14, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I hate when people draw their characters like they're from Sonic the Hedgehog.



Same here. DX


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 14, 2009)

Russ said:


> People who take the fandom waaaaaaay too seriously.


like people in this thread? :V
i hate whiny bitches...


----------



## Glitch (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The very white, very American kid going on and on about how their "sister is SUCH a baka! GOSH! I would just glomp a Tanuki to get back to my long-lost auntie's farm in Osaka and eat rice cakes all day!!!2!"



I could record me saying "thank you" and put it on loop for eternity.  
There are people like that at my high school, and I want to bitchslap any sense that is humanly possible into their heads..
Good Lord, they're lower on the human food chain than extreme furs and emos.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> people who join furry sites and are not a furry. Everything else, I don't give a damn about. Not even trolls.



Lemme expand on that.

People who join furry sites who are not furries and do it just to troll or act "ZOMG LOOK I'M NORMAL!!!!!1111" or "look at me I'm better than you are!" There are some non-furs on FA who are actually pretty good people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 14, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Lemme expand on that.
> 
> People who join furry sites who are not furries and do it just to troll or act "ZOMG LOOK I'M NORMAL!!!!!1111" or "look at me I'm better than you are!" There are some non-furs on FA who are actually pretty good people.



I don't have any beef with any non-fur/troll on the forums at present.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

- The fandom is becoming a disposal for sociopaths that nobody else wants.
- "Furry fetishes": Obesity, vore/scat, cub porn, macro/micro, etc.
- Gay porn of non-original characters that are OBVIOUSLY hetero. It's not the gay part; something else just annoys me about it.
- The fandom's generally tolerant attitude always manages to jeopardize its image in the public eye, and vice versa.
- Species stereotypes. Pretty much Aesop all over again. Except now we're buttsluts instead of scheming villains.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> scheming villains.


 
When was this all the rage? _I want this_.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> When was this all the rage? _I want this_.


  It was a popular belief among the savages of old. Based off of primitive religious dogma and really bad drugs.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

lol but-slut


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2009)

People who always claim this or that makes "furry look bad to the public" and fail to realize nobody in the real world even gives a shit about the furry fandom at all.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Ricky said:


> People who always claim this or that makes "furry look bad to the public" and fail to realize nobody in the real world even gives a shit about the furry fandom at all.


 
After spending all weekend at a con/online being a productive member of society it's a bit of a wake up call when you realise the world's attitude.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> After spending all weekend at a con/online being a productive member of society it's a bit of a wake up call when you realise the world's attitude.



Yeah...

A few years back around the time of the CSI airing I *would* get a few comments from random people at con hotels asking if that's what it was.  Now people are generally clueless (and usually quite interested in what's going on since it's happening right in front of them).

The general populace is blissfully unaware of the horrific nature of what goes on.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> - Species stereotypes. Pretty much Aesop all over again. Except now we're buttsluts instead of scheming villains.



Lemme also expand on this...people who think *EVERY* person is a species stereotype. :B

No, I'm not into vore because Thylacine's mouths open with jaw-dropping awesomeness. (Course there aren't enough Thylacines to have that much of a stereotype about them. :B) No, liking kangaroos doesn't make me someone into footpaws, it just makes me someone who likes Kangaroo anthros. And finally, having a dragon does *not* make me a vore-obsessed dominatrix who loves yiff.


----------



## ~Myst~ (Oct 14, 2009)

I hatehateHATE it when people draw a cute cub with a dick on it 30 feet in diameter.

Good god, what is wrong with you people. Drawing dicks on everything these days.


And cub yiff, blegth!


Also: prettymuch everyone who uses "butthurt" frequently.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2009)

New pet Peeve to point out:

Furfags who keep calling video game characters furries, then again that just extends to the whole "Oh it's a talking animal, lets call it furry now and implicate it with our fandom!" pet peeve.

They are not furries. They are not part of the fandom.
Leave my video games alone you furfags! Alone I say! Get back into your basements and weep for the life you don't have while I devise a fitting way to dispose of your miserable existence.


----------



## ~Myst~ (Oct 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> New pet Peeve to point out:
> 
> Furfags who keep calling video game characters furries, then again that just extends to the whole "Oh it's a talking animal, lets call it furry now and implicate it with our fandom!" pet peeve.


 

Worse: they do that, then draw 10 pages of porn with those characters.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> New pet Peeve to point out:
> 
> Furfags who keep calling video game characters furries, then again that just extends to the whole "Oh it's a talking animal, lets call it furry now and implicate it with our fandom!" pet peeve.
> 
> ...



That wasn't a pet peeve of mine untill this forum changed my view on it.

Not sure if I should hate FAF for that or thank FAF for it. lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2009)

~Myst~ said:


> Worse: they do that, then draw 10 pages of porn with those characters.



Yeah, in less than 10 seconds of the characters existing.

By Randydarkshade 





> That wasn't a pet peeve of mine untill this forum changed my view on it.
> 
> Not sure if I should hate FAF for that or thank FAF for it. lol



Welcome to the light Brother Randy.


----------



## Lordodonnel (Oct 14, 2009)

Not quite sure whethor I should post a resonse here or not....=/


My only pet peeve is the poeple who intentionally click a link to a pic and then flame it...<_<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah, in less than 10 seconds of the characters existing.
> 
> By Randydarkshade
> 
> Welcome to the light Brother Randy.




It is now a big pet peeve of mine now. 


I have a few pet peeves with art.

1:  Stupidly, insanely large penises and breasts
2:  Anatomy such as vaginas and nipples placed wrong.
3:  Body parts drawn out or proportion, such as arms to long, head to big, neck to skinny.

Other peeves.

1: Noobs coming onto the forums asking the same questions that has been asked before.
2: People who think it is bad to tell people they are "furry", treating it like it is as bad as being gay or something.
3: people who BAWWWW when the fandom gets criticized.

That is all for now.


----------



## Wildside (Oct 14, 2009)

I could care less about trolls and anti-furs really, they are just people. People who exist only to be annoying. But what annoys me is when people, like someone much higher in this page said, draw cutesy little cubs with throbbing cocks bigger than their own bodies. 

That's the only thing in fandom of _anything_ I find completely inappropriate for anyone's eyes. But again that's just me.


----------



## Dass (Oct 14, 2009)

You know, Imma re-do my list.

1) Yiff [any variety]
2) Creepy people [any type paraphilia having people, for example]
3) People on this thread who say they hate pretty much everyone here (I'll be preemptive about this, har har very funny, like pretty much everyone here participates in one of these other points)
4) People who hate pretty much anyone anywhere (except Ratte, I have it on record that she likes me)
5) Any slang used by people who use furry slang. Stop putting "fur" into a common expression. It's not furthering your point. I can do it because that's an actual word, there.
6) There is NO point 6
7) Confusing people. You people really baffle me sometimes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 2: People who think it is bad to tell people they are "furry", treating it like it is as bad as being gay or something.


 
Well it pretty much is when your grouped with some of the creepiest and idiotic people around who loves animal dicks D:


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So that means that every time you come on FAF, you secretly wanna cut yourself?
> 
> Oh ho ho, you and me already have a lot in common.



How did you know? I like your new avi/sig set btw.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 14, 2009)

~Myst~ said:


> Worse: they do that, then draw 10 pages of porn with those characters.



I'm sorry, but where would the fandom be without StarFox, Falco, Bowser, Robin Hood, SWAT Katz, Sesame Street, Zorori, Looney Toons, Disney, etc porn?


----------



## Lordodonnel (Oct 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm sorry, but where would the fandom be without StarFox, Falco, Bowser, Robin Hood, SWAT Katz, Sesame Street, Zorori, Looney Toons, Disney, etc porn?


 

A happier place.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 15, 2009)

1) *People who complain about Yiff.* Ok so you don't like it. Not a big deal. I understand if you don't like when people say.. push it into your face over IM or notes. But as a general thing yiff is not a horrible thing. Follow people who draw only G rated fur pictures. Not hard.

2) *Those who think drawn pictures = serious fucking business.* This is mostly those who have a hard on against cub porn and the like. No I don't like pedos but to say that what you enjoy on paper means that you like it in person is NOT true. I like gore. Does not, in any way, mean that I like mutilating people in real life. I've seen a head injury and I do not wish that on anyone ever. Not to see or go through. 

3) *People who enjoy everything of the furry fandom but don't call themselves furries.* Now you're just being silly. Yiff? Check. Drawing furries? Check. Fursuits? Check. You're a furfag. It's not really that big of a deal.

I'm sure there's more but I write them later if I remember. I was going to put down stuck ups but that's not specifically about the fandom although this forum sure shows a lot of them.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 15, 2009)

LadyMissie said:


> 1) *People who complain about Yiff.* Ok so you don't like it. Not a big deal. I understand if you don't like when people say.. push it into your face over IM or notes. But as a general thing yiff is not a horrible thing. Follow people who draw only G rated fur pictures. Not hard.
> 
> 2) *Those who think drawn pictures = serious fucking business.* This is mostly those who have a hard on against cub porn and the like. No I don't like pedos but to say that what you enjoy on paper means that you like it in person is NOT true. I like gore. Does not, in any way, mean that I like mutilating people in real life. I've seen a head injury and I do not wish that on anyone ever. Not to see or go through.
> 
> ...



This pretty much summarizes my thoughts on this topic, but I've got one more thing to add to this-

People who take the fandom way too seriously. Come on. It's a bunch of fully grown men/women dressing up in animal costumes, screwing around (or sometimes just plain screwing). You can't expect anyone to take that as seriously as a lot of people think they should ._.

(NOTE: I'm aware most furs don't get into the suiting thing. I don't either. It's still the part of the fandom the majority of people know about, hence the reason I picked that.)


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2009)

Another peeve I have is furry pushers, and by that you can guess I mean furries who push the fandom on others like a religion.

I'll tell you about it and answer questions, but it's ultimately up to you to be the decider on what you want to have to do with the furry fandom. Not, "OH YA, U SHULD TTLY JOIN CUZ ITS AWSUM I WOUNT LIK U IF U DONT!!!"


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

Sonic and any character related to Sonic.
Overuse of Krystal and Renamon in porn or "artwork". They were cute, initially, now they're tiresome.
Fox McCloud.  Boring.  Nearly as overdone as Krystal, possibly more so.
Pokemon (in their original Pokemon forms) and some Digimon (again, orig. forms) in porn.  What? What the fuck? This is sexy? No.  Hit them with the anthrostick some more, then we'll talk.
Cub.  No.  Just no.  Walks too close to the line.
Bad fan/slashfic about Sonic, Pokemon, Digimon, Starfox, or anything else for that matter.
Use/overuse of animal dicks on characters.  Especially seeing knotted dog-dicks on EVERY OTHER SPECIES IMAGINABLE.  Otters, rodents, even CATS.
Scat, WS, snuff, vore (both soft and hard, and they're both tantamount to snuff), body part vore (wtf), unbirthing (WTF), babyfur and diapers, multi-cock herms with shitting dicknipples... I don't get it.  Not a PEEVE per se but a "WTF".  To be fair I am reasonably "vanilla" as far as fetishes/kinks go, but...
Tracers and thieves who have the gall to deny that they traced or stole when it's PAINFULLY obvious.
People who use the fandom as their own personal dating service or couchsurfing/parasitic cohabitation guide.  Especially the latter.  And the people who TAKE THEM IN.
FURSECUTION BAWWWWWW.
Made-up words like "furiend", "confurvative", "furrum", etc.
A certain stogie-smoking smelly mustelid.
Genuine sick fucks being harbored by the fandom.  I mean, real bad apples.
Inability to handle/accept criticism, particularly CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.
Low-quality trolls.
Sparkledog-type 'sonas, uninspired hybrids.
That stupid fucking CSI episode and the people who accept it as gospel truth about the fandom.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> That stupid fucking CSI episode and the people who accept it as gospel truth about the fandom.



GIRL, YOU DID NOT JUST GO THERE D:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm sorry, but where would the fandom be without StarFox, Falco, Bowser, Robin Hood, SWAT Katz, Sesame Street, Zorori, Looney Toons, Disney, etc porn?



A fandom with orginal characters in pornography. :V


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

Ricky said:


> GIRL, YOU DID NOT JUST GO THERE D:



WHO YOU CALLIN' GIRL, BITCH >:V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> -*TIRED* OF RENAMON SMUT-


 
God damn you.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

"Lifestyler" Furries. They treat the fandom like a fucking cult.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A fandom with orginal characters in pornography. :V



It's not much better, really. At least those characters I posted aren't sparkledogs. >:C


----------



## Charrio (Oct 15, 2009)

Artists who make a living and fandom on Fanart or Comics involving stolen fandom characters. 

Also Pedophile artists, which in turn goes to their fans who click and save every CUB porn pic that goes on FA, each one has over a thousand hits usually with some messed up comments. "My Niece should be like that!!" Etc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Artists who make a living and fandom on Fanart or Comics involving stolen fandom characters.
> 
> Also Pedophile artists, which in turn goes to their fans who click and save every CUB porn pic that goes on FA, each one has over a thousand hits usually with some messed up comments. "My Niece should be like that!!" Etc.



If people are leaving such comments then they should be banned from FA along with the porn art of cubs.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2009)

People who get upset at drawings. That's about it, really.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> People who get upset at drawings. That's about it, really.



That's racist Shenzi. The muslims will get you for this.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not a fan of furries who can't take a joke or take critique either.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It's not much better, really. At least those characters I posted aren't sparkledogs. >:C



But the fandom would be original in it's own right without "Five furries Fornicating with Falco and Fox".


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 15, 2009)

This thread is like the epitome of furry angst.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> This thread is like the epitome of furry angst.



Kind of makes me glad I made this. :>


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'm not a fan of furries who can't take a joke or take critique either.



This too. If they're an artist of any type, they should accept it they they WILL get criticism regardless if they want it or not. (IE a certain fursuit maker, a certain religious feline, etc)


----------



## Dass (Oct 15, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Artists who make a living and fandom on Fanart or Comics involving stolen fandom characters.
> 
> Also Pedophile artists, which in turn goes to their fans who click and save every CUB porn pic that goes on FA, each one has over a thousand hits usually with some messed up comments. "My Niece should be like that!!" Etc.



Exactly. Wait, what the f****** hell? ( I feel obligated to censor myself)

...

And some of you wonder why the Internet hates us.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 16, 2009)

Honestly this is what drives me crazy, no one willing to openly tell me the truth about Fur Cons and meets. I can't find a single one, and then there are the offers from furs who never been to one ish!!! I could just scream!!!!


----------



## Dass (Oct 16, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Honestly this is what drives me crazy, no one willing to openly tell me the truth about Fur Cons and meets. I can't find a single one, and then there are the offers from furs who never been to one ish!!! I could just scream!!!!



You mean like what goes on at those?

Which is something I don't know. TO THE OTHER INTERNET TUBES!

OUR WIKI IS TEH USELESS!

THE GOOD WIKI ISN'T!


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2009)

Dass: It's the narcissism in our community.


----------



## Dass (Oct 16, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Dass: It's the narcissism in our community.



No, I'm pretty sure it's the yiff.


----------



## virus (Oct 16, 2009)

Facial expressions in porn. Everyone does exactly the same one.  
People who draw things and don't know how they work/function. They just got a picture for reference.

People who whore our their characters for self appreciation. 
Furries with random wings. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. Thats my ultimate peeve.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2009)

virus said:


> People who whore our their characters for self appreciation.



You mean like a certain red/white dragon and another green, tubby uncut dragon?


----------



## virus (Oct 16, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You mean like a certain red/white dragon and another green, tubby uncut dragon?



There is a bunch more then them. But yeah the general direction.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 16, 2009)

virus said:


> Furries with random wings. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. Thats my ultimate peeve.



D:


In before asswings. :V


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Honestly this is what drives me crazy, no one willing to openly tell me the truth about Fur Cons and meets. I can't find a single one, and then there are the offers from furs who never been to one ish!!! I could just scream!!!!



You can't completely control what people will do, there will be private room parties, but otherwise it's a general, usual con: panels to attend, shows, dances, and general walking about.

Another peeve of mine:
-Furs who still stay angry at someone years later. Say you're 30 (just dramatizing here), and you ask how that person is doing after 10 years just because you let the "certain event" slide so long ago, but that person says, "I still hate you." WTF? :/


----------



## Nargle (Oct 16, 2009)

My ultimate pet peeve is furries who say "For the record," "I could care less" and "For God sakes." Oh, and I can't forget "allot." 

But then again I don't like it when normal people do those things, either.

Oh goodness, I almost forgot people who try to be cool and popular on the internet!


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 16, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My ultimate pet peeve is furries who say "For the record," "I could care less" and "For God sakes." Oh, and I can't forget "allot."
> 
> But then again I don't like it when normal people do those things, either.
> 
> Oh goodness, I almost forgot people who try to be cool and popular on the internet!



... Why?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My ultimate pet peeve is furries who say "For the record," "I could care less" and "For God sakes." Oh, and I can't forget "allot."
> 
> But then again I don't like it when normal people do those things, either.
> 
> Oh goodness, I almost forgot people who try to be cool and popular on the internet!



I just tend to be a "dude" out of how my personality is for the record. |3


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 16, 2009)

_People who use Fursonas as a fake sex life and pay big money to get drawings of then screwing things. Like come on if you are going to pay money to have "sex via proxy" just hire a hooker and get laid IRL._


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _People who use Fursonas as a fake sex life and pay big money to get drawings of then screwing things. Like come on if you are going to pay money to have "sex via proxy" just hire a hooker and get laid IRL._




:|


----------



## Nargle (Oct 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> ... Why?



Why what? You don't find all of those things annoying?

1, No one's keeping a record, so you don't need to say "For the record."
2, The correct phrase is "I could*n't* care less."
3, The correct phrase is "For God*'s* sake."
4, It's spelled "a lot," unless you're allotting someone an allowance or something
5, The internet is no place to worry about your popularity.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> 2, The correct phrase is "I could*n't* care less."



Oh god this.  I fucking hate the "I could care less" phrase.  It makes no sense, whatsoever.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh god this.  I fucking hate the "I could care less" phrase.  It makes no sense, whatsoever.



Oh my god exactly!! Whenever people tell me they "could care less" I always say "So you care at least a little?"


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2009)

Gotta love grammar among many.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh my god exactly!! Whenever people tell me they "could care less" I always say "So you care at least a little?"



I usually say "could care less" because I do care somewhat at first. 

In another words, it's like "I did care, but not anymore."


----------



## Fay V (Oct 17, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Honestly this is what drives me crazy, no one willing to openly tell me the truth about Fur Cons and meets. I can't find a single one, and then there are the offers from furs who never been to one ish!!! I could just scream!!!!



not sure what truth there is to tell. the experience is different for each person, it depends on what you want to do. there are panels to visit, dances, shopping at the dealers den, and other activities, or you could sit around and play videogames or draw and chat with people.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2009)

I could say the same thing. Unfortunately, I've never been in a con.


----------



## Furygan (Oct 17, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...


 
This,i Laughed through the whole read. ROFL.

Also yes,This fandom has some sicko's and their weird fetishes.
Though with ''some'' i mean 60% of them.

Also,''You spent too much time godmoding on internet roleplays.'' <-- XD

You,Vae,made my day. x3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate "YIFF".
I hate furries that nag around on thier furry fetishnes.
I hate sexual themes of Far"t(Aka. Furry Art).
I really do hate fursuits.
I hate people who switch letters with other "+h15 H4x0r U565 g0dm0de"
But i still have my own mind fetishness thingies >;3, roflpokter.
This exactly what i can say on that post, pretty simillar on certian things, and it seems like most furry contributors think so.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2009)

I personally still have a soft spot for 1337.

Another thing that bothers me is users trying to get people to do things to/for them textually. (i.e. Being treated like a pet. Some others know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Furygan (Oct 17, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I hate "YIFF".
> I hate furries that nag around on thier furry fetishnes.
> I hate sexual themes of Far"t(Aka. Furry Art).
> I really do hate fursuits.
> ...


 
I guess we're not official furries for not liking the smex. Rofl.
Oh also,not being homosexual.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh my god exactly!! Whenever people tell me they "could care less" I always say "So you care at least a little?"



I just kinda laugh on the inside for people that try to sound like the big-bad-apathetic by saying "I could care less".  I guess they were too busy not caring less about how they say their own words.


----------



## Furygan (Oct 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I just kinda laugh on the inside for people that try to sound like the big-bad-apathetic by saying "I could care less". I guess they were too busy not caring less about how they say their own words.


 
This took me a while to get.
Then again i am a noob at English,Rofl.

But if it means what i think it means,i fully agree with this statement.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 17, 2009)

Furygan said:


> This took me a while to get.
> Then again i am a noob at English,Rofl.
> 
> But if it means what i think it means,i fully agree with this statement.



It does, hopefully.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

It's a bit annoying when fursuiters don't interact at all and just sit down/ lurk at the back.
If you're tired, just hang out as your self, c'mon.
I'm a suit-fag and want waves and dancing, darn it.

 Full respect to those suiters who are jumping about all the way to the elevator and until the doors close.


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok, yeah... Things that piss me off here:

*Animal Genitalia

*Beastiality in general

*Pedophilia

*The rampant abundance of the two here

*The crowd of retards trying to act like that shit should be "accepted" and we should be more "open-minded"

*The political asshattery from both political spectrums here. Seems to me like some of you are even more retarded than some of the jackasses outside of here

*The abundance of sick disgusting shit that isn't pedo or zoo.

*The majority of depictions of characters from kid toons (pokemon etc).

*How much of that is pornographic

*How much fucking porn there is on here.

*etc


----------



## Aprice (Oct 17, 2009)

/rant
I hate that just because I'm a girl, that I'm automatically your girlfriend if I show any kindness to you. 
>:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Aprice said:


> /rant
> I hate that just because I'm a girl, that I'm automatically your girlfriend if I show any kindness to you.
> >:


 
I assure you, this isn't exclusive to the furry fandom.


----------



## Aprice (Oct 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I assure you, this isn't exclusive to the furry fandom.



I know.
But I'm just hit on a lot more boldly by desperate furries than any other group.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know if anyone brought this one up: MARY SUES/GARY STUS!

A big 'fuck you' to those who make their characters literally impervious to just about everything in RP context. I am glad I never came across any people who had such characters.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I don't know if anyone brought this one up: MARY SUES/GARY STUS!



Already been mentioned, yeah, but nothing wrong with mentioning it again.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Vertical vaginas :x


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm good way to break the ice here. Here is my peeves. As many have said 1. All Furries are nice. (thats BS) 2. We like anything with animals in it (I had a phobia to cats when I was younger) 3. People say iam childish..I HATE that. On the plus side my GF thinks iam even more adorable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 18, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Hmm good way to break the ice here. Here is my peeves. As many have said 1. All Furries are nice. (thats BS) 2. We like anything with animals in it (I had a phobia to cats when I was younger) 3. People say *I* *am* childish..I HATE that. On the plus side my GF thinks *I* *am* even more adorable.



Fix'd.

One of my little peeves is spelling errors.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I assure you, this isn't exclusive to the furry fandom.



You get sort of the same thing in the gaming community. For some reason a good amount of guys have not yet figured out that it's not all that unusual for girls to be gamers too!

So when they meet a fem gamer, they treat the gamer like bait, and the smallest amount of kindness or friendliness makes them think you want to date them or be their GF. It is for that reason that it happens enough in gamer groups, that I personally stay away from gamer groups, that and the other reason is pride....which becomes a big issue amonst male game groups.

At least at conventions I can get away from the whole "It's a girl! Chase her down and snag her!" by putting on a costume, and then no one knows my gender unless they know me from real life or the internet, FAF at least.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 18, 2009)

lol sorry. So used to net speaking. I do it all the time on papers.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 18, 2009)

Aprice said:


> I know.
> But I'm just hit on a lot more boldly by desperate furries than any other group.


 
Will you Be my girlfriend?

lololololo- that was terrible. sorry. >_<


----------



## Glacierwulf (Oct 18, 2009)

-When people post pictures of their pets(dogs namely) and within the first five comments you find a "Oh, murr! What a sexy hound!" It makes me gag a little.

-Furrys that get a pet because it looks like a wolf/their fursona/whatever without researching their special needs. Ex: "Omg, my husky won't stop destroying stuff, however I won't take it to training classes/exercise it! It must be doing this to spite me!"

-Stupid furry pet owners, with all of the freakin' pro-animal talk, you'd think they'd be able to fuckin' take proper care of their pets. If your dog was bit by a snake/has any other medical issues take money out of your porn/fursuit stash and take it to a vet. 

-Furries that don't realize anthropomorphizing their dog causes structure  and training problems.

-Animal hoarders  

-Touching, I don't like it. No matter how many times you ask, the answer will always be no. Fursuiter's don't get a free pass.

-PETA and HSUS supporters furry or not.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 18, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I hate when people draw their characters like they're from Sonic the Hedgehog.


Agreed.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my so much porn hate. I heard the mature filter is lovely.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 19, 2009)

Glacierwulf said:


> -When people post pictures of their pets(dogs namely) and within the first five comments you find a "Oh, murr! What a sexy hound!" It makes me gag a little.
> 
> -Furrys that get a pet because it looks like a wolf/their fursona/whatever without researching their special needs. Ex: "Omg, my husky won't stop destroying stuff, however I won't take it to training classes/exercise it! It must be doing this to spite me!"
> 
> ...



1) I wish all the sickos like this (IE Betawolf) would just fucking leave the fandom and never show their faces again. Cub porn should just vanish from FA and I'll be a happy guy...have those sickos find their disgusting rape porn elsewhere.

2 and 3) Sounds like Jesskitt to me.. (Recently, she dropped one of her new puppies at a shelter because she changed her mind/couldn't take it anymore and also thinks she can breed yet she is _STILL_ struggling with sub-par fursuit making with her 'business partner' _AND_ still is intolerant of criticism since she was banned from FA)

4) I didn't know that

5) Sounds sorta like Jesskitt.

6) Never dealt with fursuiters, let alone been around one or many myself.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My ultimate pet peeve is furries who say "For the record," "I could care less" and "For God sakes." Oh, and I can't forget "allot."
> 
> But then again I don't like it when normal people do those things, either.
> 
> Oh goodness, I almost forgot people who try to be cool and popular on the internet!


Alright but u don't really have to be so mean about grammer. The fact that ur literally obsessed with grammer i mean in 9 cases out of 10 u could of just said something like, pls use a dictionary or somethin.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 19, 2009)

Threads like this because it's all inconsequential garbage.

Yeah, _I went there._


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 19, 2009)

LadyMissie said:


> Oh my so much porn hate. I heard the mature filter is lovely.



With the porn filter turned off you can't tell who the dog fuckers and kiddie diddlers are :V .


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> With the porn filter turned off you can't tell who the dog fuckers and kiddie diddlers are :V .



Natch.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Alright but u don't really have to be so mean about grammer. The fact that ur literally obsessed with grammer i mean in 9 cases out of 10 u could of just said something like, pls use a dictionary or somethin.



Poor grammar makes you look less knowledgeable. It's a peeve of mine too.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> It's a bit annoying when fursuiters don't interact at all and just sit down/ lurk at the back.
> If you're tired, just hang out as your self, c'mon.
> I'm a suit-fag and want waves and dancing, darn it.
> 
> Full respect to those suiters who are jumping about all the way to the elevator and until the doors close.


 
So much this. I have seen people spend thousands of dollars for their professional suit, and all they do is sit around and wave, stand around and wave. You don't buy fursuits to be cool, you buy them to have fun in them! (Unless they're big and complicated and can barely move in them in the first place. I can think of a couple of quads).

Also seconding the grammar and spelling thing. Please type like you have some level of intelligence, and not like you're texting your best friend.

And on the touching thing. Hugs are great and welcomed. Bear hugs (which I mentioned) and random ass-grabbings are a no. I had a random ass-grab happen by a partial-suited Kangaroo. I was also in suit, and it was the first day of the con, plus he/she/it had done it so fast and was already gone after shouting "Ass grab!", that I just figured they were just excited to be there, and brushed it off.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 19, 2009)

What about the fact that many furries like that repetitive raver/techno music? It grinds my gears there aren't enough furries who like metal (not the radio shit) like myself. The ones I know are Araya, lastdirewolf, Stygian Shane and Sedit. The former and latter make their own metal music, which are pretty good (compared to the oceans of generic FL techno FA subs)


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Glaice said:


> What about the fact that many furries like that repetitive raver/techno music? It grinds my gears there aren't enough furries who like metal (not the radio shit) like myself. The ones I know are Araya, lastdirewolf, Stygian Shane and Sedit. The former and latter make their own metal music, which are pretty good (compared to the oceans of generic FL techno FA subs)



Radio in Toronto is good. I got 3 good rock stations (it used to be 4, but 92.5 has gone to the dark side of top 50). Techno rap dance and crap do suck, I listen to mostly classic hard rock. But I do mix in limited metal. And by limited, I mean Iron Maiden and a couple Judas Priest songs (one of a large number of bands I only know like 2 or 3 songs by, but I like all of said songs).


----------



## Fay V (Oct 19, 2009)

Glacierwulf said:


> -When people post pictures of their pets(dogs namely) and within the first five comments you find a "Oh, murr! What a sexy hound!" It makes me gag a little.
> 
> -Furrys that get a pet because it looks like a wolf/their fursona/whatever without researching their special needs. Ex: "Omg, my husky won't stop destroying stuff, however I won't take it to training classes/exercise it! It must be doing this to spite me!"
> 
> ...



I agree. I hate anyone that can't train their damn dog. thankfully dogs around here are normally working dogs so you don't get the purse monsters wandering around. 

I dunno about animal hoarding. Often times those people have a serious illness. They're just trying to do right by the animals but don't have the mental capacity to realize they are doing more harm than good. I just feel sorry for those people and hope they get the help they need.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Alright but *you* don't really have to be so mean about *grammar*. The fact that *you're* literally obsessed with *grammar* *I* mean in 9 cases out of 10 *you* could of just said something like, *please* use a dictionary or *something*.



Fix'd. 

One pet peeve I have, furry or not, is when they spell every word in a sentence in full, untill they come to the word YOU, which for some odd reason turns into U, or UR instead of You're, pls instead of please. My spelling and grammar is not the best in the world but even I use spellchecker, and if spell checker doesn't know, and I am still unsure, I have a dictionary sitting in my desk draw.

I never used to be such a grammar/spelling nazi, but FAF has turned me into one......Not sure if that is a good or a bad thing.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

> Alright*,* but you don't really have to be so mean about grammar. The fact *is* that you're literally obsessed with grammar*;* I mean*,* in 9 cases out of 10*,* you could *have *just said something like, please use a dictionary or something.


 
Completely fix'd. |3

Also, it's desk drawer, not draw.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Completely fix'd. |3
> 
> Also, it's desk drawer, not draw.



oops *slaps his wrists*


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 19, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Completely fix'd. |3


Er...

*runs away quietly*


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Can I add people who make threads about fast food turn into threads about relationships?Because that seems to happen a lot around here.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Er...
> 
> *runs away quietly*


 
P'wned!

*crawls into the corner*


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Alright but u don't really have to be so mean about grammer. The fact that ur literally obsessed with grammer i mean in 9 cases out of 10 u could of just said something like, pls use a dictionary or somethin.



I don't see how being bothered by something = being obsessed about something.

Also, it's really, really hard to get through your posts when you don't use proper grammar.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> One pet peeve I have, furry or not, is when they spell every word in a sentence in full, untill they come to the word YOU, which for some odd reason turns into U, or UR instead of You're, pls instead of please. My spelling and grammar is not the best in the world but even I use spellchecker, and if spell checker doesn't know, and I am still unsure, I have a dictionary sitting in my desk draw.
> 
> I never used to be such a grammar/spelling nazi, but FAF has turned me into one......Not sure if that is a good or a bad thing.


 
That type of chat is useable in a chat room.

Fourms are for long thought out discussion, so

plz nubs, u need 2 stp doin tht on forms lolkthx? bai.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah yes, someone mentioned Star Fox and I have to agree. Especially the furryisms around Star Fox....

"OMG what the fuck are you doing shipping Renamon and Pikachu? that's TOTALLY weeabooistic and not making any sense at all, especially character wise - BRB - shipping Fox and Wolf."
"This ship is fucking STUPID! It makes NO Canonical sense! Brb - Changing Fox and Wolf's sexualities to 'gay' so they can be drawn making out or fucking each other!"
"Anyone who likes this character should suck my ass - BRB, worshipping Wolf or Krystal"
"FAN ART AND SHIPPING ART IS TOTALLY FUCKING STUPID AND YOU SUCK FOR DOIGN IT! Nevermind the amounts of Fox and Wolf shipping pics I have in MY gallery. It's okay when *I* do it!"


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Ah yes, someone mentioned Star Fox and I have to agree. Especially the furryisms around Star Fox....
> 
> "OMG what the fuck are you doing shipping Renamon and Pikachu? that's TOTALLY weeabooistic and not making any sense at all, especially character wise - BRB - shipping Fox and Wolf."
> "This ship is fucking STUPID! It makes NO Canonical sense! Brb - Changing Fox and Wolf's sexualities to 'gay' so they can be drawn making out or fucking each other!"
> ...



Summary:
You shut the *HELL* up! BRB-gotta go learn to draw so I can make erotic star fox art so I can fit in better.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Ah yes, someone mentioned Star Fox and I have to agree. Especially the furryisms around Star Fox....
> 
> "OMG what the fuck are you doing *shipping* Renamon and Pikachu? that's TOTALLY weeabooistic and not making any sense at all, especially character wise - BRB - *shipping* Fox and Wolf."
> "This ship is fucking STUPID! It makes NO Canonical sense! Brb - Changing Fox and Wolf's sexualities to 'gay' so they can be drawn making out or fucking each other!"
> ...



Worship of any kind can turn ugly real quick. That being said, *what*?



Dass said:


> Summary:
> You shut the *HELL* up! BRB-gotta go learn to draw so I can make erotic star fox art so I can fit in better.



^*///////*^


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Worship of any kind can turn ugly real quick. That being said, *what*?



If you're wondering what "shipping" means.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Shipping

In short: "Fictional romance"


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> If you're wondering what "shipping" means.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Shipping



Thank you.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

krystal....mmmmm yes... :mrgreen:


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> krystal....mmmmm yes... :mrgreen:


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

"FAP FAP FAP"  What...oh come on.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate Krystal.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> "FAP FAP FAP"  What...oh come on.



wait... Krystal is your pet peeve?  Are you fapping to Weggee?





Kaamos said:


> I hate Krystal.



why?


----------



## Glacierwulf (Oct 19, 2009)

Glaice said:


> 1) I wish all the sickos like this (IE Betawolf) would just fucking leave the fandom and never show their faces again. Cub porn should just vanish from FA and I'll be a happy guy...have those sickos find their disgusting rape porn elsewhere.
> 
> 2 and 3) Sounds like Jesskitt to me.. (Recently, she dropped one of her new puppies at a shelter because she changed her mind/couldn't take it anymore and also thinks she can breed yet she is _STILL_ struggling with sub-par fursuit making with her 'business partner' _AND_ still is intolerant of criticism since she was banned from FA)
> 
> ...



You are correct sir! She makes me sick. However I don't know about the individual you mention in number 1.



Fay V said:


> I agree. I hate anyone that can't train their damn dog. thankfully dogs around here are normally working dogs so you don't get the purse monsters wandering around.
> 
> I dunno about animal hoarding. Often times those people have a serious illness. They're just trying to do right by the animals but don't have the mental capacity to realize they are doing more harm than good. I just feel sorry for those people and hope they get the help they need.



I'm namely talking about the one's that falsely claim the be an animal rescue. Yes, some of them do have a problem, but there are some that just don't give a crap about animals they take in.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Nah I like both but Weggee is awesome


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Nah I like both but Weggee is awesome



There is no cure for the WEEGEE virus.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont wanna be cured  "FAP FAP"


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2009)

Another peeve is artists not taking constructive critique.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I dont wanna be cured  "FAP FAP"



:3



Shadow said:


> Another peeve is artists not taking constructive critique.



More details, please. In what way do these artist react to criticism that really pisses you off?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> More details, please. In what way do these artist react to criticism that really pisses you off?



Ones who rage at you for critiquing them. i.e. "STFU I don't want it!"


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Ones who rage at you for critiquing them. i.e. "STFU I don't want it!"



People like that need to get the fuck over themselves.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> People like that need to get the fuck over themselves.



You can't submit to a site with a large art sector and not expect critique. |D


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You can't submit to a site with a large art sector and not expect critique. |D



You can't expect to be a good artist without critique.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah constructive criticism is always good. Usually it improves the artists perspective.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2009)

Constructive criticism is GOOD when it's *actually* constructive. 

Constructive Criticism usually gives unbiased suggestions to improve. It is not "Oh you can get so much better by NOT WRITING FANFICTION YOU DIPSHIT!!!", "Fanfics sux. You sux", "THIS SHIPPING PAIR SUCKS AND YOU SUCK FOR LIKING IT!", or "YOU WILL NEVER IMPROVE AS AN ARTIST BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO DRAW ULTRA-REALISTIC OR MINIMALISTIC PRETENTIOUS WAFFLE!!!". You know...stuff people *actually* try to pass as Constructive Criticism.


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 20, 2009)

pet peeves?

me?

well although normally i'm a skilled expert at bitching and complaining... I cant think of any off hand.

I know somewhere <---- WAY back there people were takling about weird fetishes.. yea... some of thats not for me.. no problem.. I'm not being forced to look at it so.. you all go ahead and do whatever you want with the diapers.. I'll stay over here and look the other way. 

as far as constructive criticism.. I agree.. it does no good to simply say "this sucks." 

pointing out the flaws and offering a better method or a correction can be a big help.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know if this has already been brought up, but people that bring furry into public that isn't during a con and bitch and whine about how people treated them like freaks.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's one I bet noone has come up with yet...

Artists who don't fucking rename their scanned files to something what the artwork depicits (IE artist_gaywolfsex) instead of some generic suffix on the file like scan001 or untitled-1. It annoys me as I already have a few files with this name and forces me to rename files manually.

Name your goddamn commissions, people!



8-bit said:


> People like that need to get the fuck over themselves.



Sounds like Jesskitt, who thinks every error involving her is someone else's fault.


----------



## RedHeron (Oct 20, 2009)

I dislike it when people message me or comment on my pictures or my mainpage with "ooh murr *rubs your feet*" if they're a foot fetishist, for example. I'll respect your fetishes, but please please PLEASE don't rub them in my face.. or my feet. :C


----------



## Morroke (Oct 20, 2009)

MY NEON HAIR

IT IS COPYRIGHTED


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> MY NEON HAIR
> 
> IT IS COPYRIGHTED



That reminds me:

 Giant. Fucking. WATERMARKS.

I can understand a signature somewhere on the page, even a small one on or near the character, but BLOCKING THE ENTIRE IMAGE with a watermark is just ridiculous.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Oct 20, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> Giant. Fucking. WATERMARKS.
> 
> I can understand a signature somewhere on the page, even a small one on or near the character, but BLOCKING THE ENTIRE IMAGE with a watermark is just ridiculous.



I second that. It destroys so many peces of good art.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 20, 2009)

Most furries with hair are just donâ€™t work out for me. I just like the fuzz for hair is okay but if you have human hair then that is just weird


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> Giant. Fucking. WATERMARKS.
> 
> I can understand a signature somewhere on the page, even a small one on or near the character, but BLOCKING THE ENTIRE IMAGE with a watermark is just ridiculous.



For furries: Art is srs business, even if your art looks like chicken scratch.


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 20, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Most furries with hair are just donâ€™t work out for me. I just like the fuzz for hair is okay but if you have human hair then that is just weird




see I'm ok with a female with hair but males just seem out of place.

hows that work anyway? is there fur under the hair or....?

and aren't they  kinda limited with hair styles either way? I mean how can you remove the hair if you have fur underneath?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2009)

Also: Lewd comments in public and in comment boxes, e-mails, and any other web forum-related thing.

As many journals I see on a daily basis, 1-5 tend to rant about how other furs are leaving lewd comments that make them uncomfortable.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Most furries with hair are just donâ€™t work out for me. I just like the fuzz for hair is okay but if you have human hair then that is just weird





darkfox118 said:


> see I'm ok with a female with hair but males just seem out of place.
> 
> hows that work anyway? is there fur under the hair or....?
> 
> and aren't they  kinda limited with hair styles either way? I mean how can you remove the hair if you have fur underneath?



I draw my characters with human hair, male and female.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 20, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> see I'm ok with a female with hair but males just seem out of place.
> 
> hows that work anyway? is there fur under the hair or....?
> 
> and aren't they  kinda limited with hair styles either way? I mean how can you remove the hair if you have fur underneath?



Exactly thank you


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Also: Lude comments in public and in comment boxes, e-mails, and any other web forum-related thing.
> 
> As many journals I see on a daily basis, 1-5 tend to rant about how other furs are leaving lude comments that make them uncomfortable.



Lewd.

Lude is short for Quaalude, which is a barbiturate CNS depressant drug.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Lewd.
> 
> Lude is short for Quaalude, which is a barbiturate CNS depressant drug.



Thanks. Corrected.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Thanks. Corrected.



Just about my only real use in the world: spellchecker.  Pays to read dictionaries and encyclopedias when you're a kid :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

New Pet Peeve: Badly made tails. Peeps can do better.

That's more of a peeve towards the Anime Community though.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> New Pet Peeve: Badly made tails. Peeps can do better.
> 
> That's more of a peeve towards the Anime Community though.


 
If they're new to making tails, it's understandable. But if they've made several before, then yeah.

Granted, the first tail I made was a birds'. X3

What I don't like are the real fur tails being sold at anime cons.

Another thing I noticed: Anime folks are becoming semi-furry. At this year's Otakon alone, I saw many many people with fuzzy arm and leg warmers, tails, and ears; including ears with those warm winter hats. All they need is a freaking face mask and they'd be wearing a partial.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> If they're new to making tails, it's understandable. But if they've made several before, then yeah.
> 
> Granted, the first tail I made was a birds'. X3
> 
> ...



It's more of a peeve towards people who have been doing it for a while, especially suit makers. There is no excuse for these tails that I keep seeing, with nasty seams on long pile material. You know how make it seamless. You do it with the heads. So why take a short-cut and make a crap tail making obvious seam obvious on line pile or even medium pile material that can easily be cut nice and sewn by hand to give it that nice seamless approach.

You see it even more within the anime community and at anime cons. Where all sorts of sellers peddling super cheap tails, with super ugly seams, and the only thing I can think is how shameful a waste it is.

I know what you mean talking about the fuzzy arm warmers and stuff. It's kind of funny. Some of these people don't take to well to furries or fur-suits but at the same time they have no problem dressing up as slut neko's complete with fuzzy leg warmers that go from thigh to bottom of shoe, or ankle, fuzzy arm warmers, collar, leash, ears, bell, and tail. Give them a neko mask and they'd be an anthro cat. The hypocrisy is just so annoying.

Hey Anime community, stop poking fun at the fur community as though you are better or something. We're about equal with the same amount of drama, perversion, and even our costumes can be similar too.

EDIT: I'm still trying to catch sight of some local new furries who started going to my local campus wearing tails 24-7(what I am told). At least I think they are graduates from a certain school that went all furry after a furry related article in the newspaper. According to what people are telling Zeke and I, those individuals started doing what they are doing because Zeke and I wore our tails a few times to campus (But we had very specific reasons, it wasn't for a for the hell of it thing), and those few instances have started some sort of trend. I guess friends of friends to the newbies "Hur, we saw a few people wearing tails once or twice".

;face-palm;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 21, 2009)

Censor bars/mosaics on "naughty parts" when YOU'RE ON A FUCKING YIFFSITE!!! (like Wild Critters)


----------



## Zaaz (Oct 21, 2009)

People who treat being furry as the same as being gay.

Z


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> People who treat being furry as the same as being gay.
> 
> Z




Right on part with the "Lets have a coming out of the closet syndrome" to further there stereotype that being a furry is something to be afraid of.

Closet Fur...that term should not exist.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Right on part with the "Lets have a coming out of the closet syndrome" to further there stereotype that being a furry is something to be afraid of.
> 
> Closet Fur...that term should not exist.



Completely true.

That said, no one knows. It's not something I feel compelled to bring up right out of the blue, and it hasn't come up in casual conversation. Not that anyone cares anyway.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Right on part with the "Lets have a coming out of the closet syndrome" to further there stereotype that being a furry is something to be afraid of.
> 
> Closet Fur...that term should not exist.



Actually, That has little to do with that, really. It just means reavealing something shocking. (yes, closet fur.) It only came to be associated with "gay" because thats it's most common use.

Edit: nope, I'm wrong... But it CAN be used for other things.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know what you mean talking about the fuzzy arm warmers and stuff. It's kind of funny. Some of these people don't take to well to furries or fur-suits but at the same time they have no problem dressing up as slut neko's complete with fuzzy leg warmers that go from thigh to bottom of shoe, or ankle, fuzzy arm warmers, collar, leash, ears, bell, and tail. Give them a neko mask and they'd be an anthro cat. The hypocrisy is just so annoying.
> 
> Hey Anime community, stop poking fun at the fur community as though you are better or something. We're about equal with the same amount of drama, perversion, and even our costumes can be similar too.


 
And here is exactly what they'd say if you confronted them about it:

"ZOMG I AM NOT FURRY I AM AN ANIME CAT THEY ARE NOTHING ALIKE!!11! YIFF IN HELL!"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Actually, That has little to do with that, really. It just means reavealing something shocking. (yes, closet fur.) It only came to be associated with "gay" because thats it's most common use.



All I can say is "What?". I'm not exactly getting what you are saying.

The term Closet Fur comes more from people treating the fandom as a sexuality and not a hobby. Sort of similar to what Zaaz said about people treating furry as meaning gay or being gay.

Furs should not have this mentality of coming out of the closet, from a closet fur to an on closet fur. Which is what I meant when I said "Closet fur" is not a term that should exist. It implied this other side that just...why? What is so shocking about being a fan of anthropomorphic animals and being part of a fandom for it? Why do people need to suddenly feel this urge to reveal to everyone they are a furry? It makes no sense.

And here is exactly what they'd say if you confronted them about it:

By Oragamigryphon





> "ZOMG I AM NOT FURRY I AM AN ANIME CAT THEY ARE NOTHING ALIKE!!11! YIFF IN HELL!"


[insert giant smiley face here]
Which leads to an awesome thought of an awesome way to troll animu IRL.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> All I can say is "What?"
> 
> The term Closet Fur comes more from people treating the fandom as a sexuality and not a hobby. Sort of similar to what Zaaz said about people treating furry as meaning gay or being gay.
> 
> ...



View edited post. I was wrong. (And I still think it would make me look like a perv). I've even heard it for atheism,

Edit: wiki "coming out",look under "broader usage".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> View edited post. I was wrong. (And I still think it would make me look like a perv). I've even heard it for atheism,
> 
> Edit: wiki "coming out",look under "broader usage".



Ah.

Closet mentalities are a social pet peeve of mine. I've never understood why people have this dire need, in things like furry, or atheism for that matter to come out of the closet. Especially when you can keep it yourself and small circle of friends, and not have to deal with associated problems.

Why does the world need to know every little bit about your life? Then again if you are a furry and you made it a point to spam your fetish's and turn ons and stuff I can understand being afraid that people like you to your fur name, but who's fault was that for blabbing your entire private thing to the internet? EDIT: Got to go, my class calls.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Ah.
> 
> Closet mentalities are a social pet peeve of mine. I've never understood why people have this dire need, in things like furry, or atheism for that matter to come out of the closet. Especially when you can keep it yourself and small circle of friends, and not have to deal with associated problems.
> 
> Why does the world need to know every little bit about your life? Then again if you are a furry and you made it a point to spam your fetish's and turn ons and stuff I can understand being afraid that people like you to your fur name, but who's fault was that for blabbing your entire private thing to the internet? EDIT: Got to go, my class calls.



Agreed. I don't understand why some furries need to "come out of the closet" to people either. I make no attempt to hide my furryness when visitors are here. By that I mean If I have FA or FAF up and some friends or family come over, I don't hide the pages. I even have a CLEAN furry desktop background. Mom has seen the FA page.....I left the Tab open when I let her borrow the comp so when she closed the tab she was using there was FA, I stood behind her wondering if she was gonna say anything or not. And thankfully there was nothing nude up either. I am not very good at explaining things, so i am glad she didn't say anything.

Anyway, that too is a pet peeve of mine, when people feel the need to "come out" as it were.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Which leads to an awesome thought of an awesome way to troll animu IRL.


 
Oh, do tell when you come back from class. >:3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Told some MSN friends last night cuz out of the blue they were talking about the furry community and starfox. The only response after I "came out" was "Are you going to get a fursuit and a webcam for xbox?" Then one of my friend sent me some pokemon pics cuz hes a douche and asked "Are these hot to you?" Keep in mind ive only been classified as a furry for 3 weeks but have been into anthro since 15.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

People who care so much about grammar and proper typing on the internet. Also the guys who act like they are royalty on the internet, when in reality they are 30 and living with there mom (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hate "yiff" shit / porn.
> 
> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> ...



umm whimpers i'm scared but people who say im going to wind up on 60 min with chris hasin because im into cubs


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> People who care so much about *grammar and proper typing on the internet*. Also the guys who act like they are royalty on the internet, when in reality they are 30 and living with *there* mom (not that there is anything wrong with that)



You did that on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 21, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve regarding the furry fandom is that strange need that some folks seem to have to just... accept everyone. What I typically hear is the phrase "I have no right to judge anyone," or something of similar meaning. I think there are many times where it is appropriate to judge a person (most often for their actions). Some things you can't just let slide so you can feel like you've been nice to everyone.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Agreed. I don't understand why some furries need to "come out of the closet" to people either. I make no attempt to hide my furryness when visitors are here. By that I mean If I have FA or FAF up and some friends or family come over, I don't hide the pages. I even have a CLEAN furry desktop background. Mom has seen the FA page.....I left the Tab open when I let her borrow the comp so when she closed the tab she was using there was FA, I stood behind her wondering if she was gonna say anything or not. And thankfully there was nothing nude up either. I am not very good at explaining things, so i am glad she didn't say anything.
> 
> Anyway, that too is a pet peeve of mine, when people feel the need to "come out" as it were.



That's a better way to be. If you don't hide being a furry but you don't flaunt it and you keep things where they belong, people have less of a reason to treat your being a fur like it is a bad thing, or even thing of negative associations.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Oh, do tell when you come back from class. >:3



Imagine for a moment, dressing up as a typical animu neko slut....and then wearing a nice loud short with "I'm a furfag" or "This is a furfag" or "This is so furry"  blasted across it.

It would make for a nice outfit to wear to a small town anime-convention.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> You did that on purpose, didn't you?




...yes


----------



## xcliber (Oct 21, 2009)

My furry pet peeve: this thread.
I died a little inside...

Of course I would never expected the furry community to be kind, loving, and accepting people, but I didn't realize that there was so much hate within the community for so many things.

When I made my fursona a babyfur, it was because I thought it was cute. I wasn't trying to mix furry with AB/DL. I like babyfurs. That doesn't make me a pedophile or a diaper boy.

The same goes for Cub Yiff. I can definitly understand where all the hate and disgust comes from, but until I heard about other furries opinions on it, I never once associated it with pedophilia, likely due to the fact that they are cartoon/fictional characters. Again, I thought it was cute and never once did thoughts of real life, human children getting screwed cross my mind. 

And Sonic and Co. I had no clue that so many furries hated Sonic. Is it safe to assume that all the furries that hate fursonas drawn in Sonic's are style also hate Fox McCloud, Krystal, and Renemon for the same reasons (anthro =/= furry)? They aren't any better. Hell, if it weren't for Tails and other (technically) non-furry anime characters, I would never have gotten into the furry fandom. But then again, according to some peoples' definitions of furry (anthro, stands upright, talks, wear clothes, etc.), Sonic and Co. fit the furry description perfectly.

Finally, "closet furries". You're right, there is nothing wrong with being a furry. But the reason closet furries exist, is because of the negative view the public has of furries. So many people automatically associate it with being gay or other. I know damn well that being furry has nothing to do with any of that shit and is nothing to be ashamed of, but the fact that many other's will undoubtably think it is anyway makes me feel I have to hide it for fear of being made fun or associated with it.

I do agree however on some of the other bizarre fetishes out there. And beastiality, there's just no excuse. *shutters*


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

xcliber said:


> My furry pet peeve: this thread.
> I died a little inside...



Everything make you die inside


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Imagine for a moment, dressing up as a typical animu neko slut....and then wearing a nice loud short with "I'm a furfag" or "This is a furfag" or "This is so furry" blasted across it.
> 
> It would make for a nice outfit to wear to a small town anime-convention.


 
THAT IS AWESOME. I am so going to do that next Otakon! No more Haruhi Fujioka cosplay! XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> THAT IS AWESOME. I am so going to do that next Otakon! No more Haruhi Fujioka cosplay! XD



You would have to so take pictures or video!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> see I'm ok with a female with hair but males just seem out of place.
> 
> hows that work anyway? is there fur under the hair or....?
> 
> and aren't they  kinda limited with hair styles either way? I mean how can you remove the hair if you have fur underneath?



Maybe they have like a second layer of fur? Kinda like Sea Otters and Coyotes?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Of course I would never expected the furry community to be kind, loving, and accepting people, but I didn't realize that there was so much hate within the community for so many things.
> 
> When I made my fursona a babyfur, it was because I thought it was cute. I wasn't trying to mix furry with AB/DL. I like babyfurs. That doesn't make me a pedophile or a diaper boy.
> 
> ...



The reason why some dislike the babyfur subfetish is not because it harbors sick assholes like any other fetish, but it is for the fact that some can be immature about their lifestyle. This also includes when it's criticized.

And for the antho=/=furry thing: I can understand if anthros had gotten people interested in the fandom, but it was not created for the fandom so it is not furry. 

It's all about the creator's intention and what it was meant for. Sonic and Co., Starfox, Digimon, pokemon, Woody Woodpecker, Tom and Jerry, and other anthro-esque things were created to entertain children and people who love cartoons (people in the furry fandom or not), not for masturbation. Most furries dislike those who take the things they were raised on and desecrate it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 21, 2009)

I just hate "closet furs"

they fucking dont exist.
so all you weaboo children are all "zomg if there's a pr0n of it, then there's a closet"

pppffffft.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I just hate "closet furs"
> 
> they fucking dont exist.
> so all you weaboo children are all "zomg if there's a pr0n of it, then there's a closet"
> ...



I have a legit reason for not telling anyone.

Which is nobody would care.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And for the antho=/=furry thing: I can understand if anthros had gotten people interested in the fandom, but it was not created for the fandom so it is not furry.



This.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I was just standing here, and the furry locked himself in the closet
I asked myself why won't the furry  just come out the closet?
Nobody has no answers, and so I pull out my gun! 
-pulls out gun-
Tell me why the Furry's in the closet or else I'm gonna shoot someone!


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well I was just standing here, and the furry locked himself in the closet
> I asked myself why won't the furry  just come out the closet?
> Nobody has no answers, and so I pull out my gun!
> -pulls out gun-
> Tell me why the Furry's in the closet or else I'm gonna shoot someone!



Why do you care, it's not your closet.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well I was just standing here, and the furry locked himself in the closet
> I asked myself why won't the furry  just come out the closet?
> Nobody has no answers, and so I pull out my gun!
> -pulls out gun-
> Tell me why the Furry's in the closet or else I'm gonna shoot someone!



I actually remember that episode. I want to watch it again now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Why do you care, it's not your closet.



You did get the reference right?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Why do you care, it's not your closet.



Why you kill my fun? :{


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You did get the reference right?



Getting the reference is SRS BSNS. If you don't get references you might as well just give up on life now.


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> ...yes



Suuuuuure


----------



## Fay V (Oct 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I actually remember that episode. I want to watch it again now.


netflix= yay southpark!


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You did get the reference right?





SnowFox said:


> Getting the reference is SRS BSNS. If you don't get references you might as well just give up on life now.



Oh yr rght, I'm gonna go suicide myself nao.

(Which is to say no I don't.)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

well getting back on topic i dont like the stereotypes within the furry culture foxes are seen mostly as whores or cock hounds and supposedly all corgi's are gay wich im not ect ect


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well getting back on topic i dont like the stereotypes within the furry culture foxes are seen mostly as whores or cock hounds and supposedly all corgi's are gay wich im not ect ect


 
You're getting confused.

_Foxes_ are gay.
Without question.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You're getting confused.
> 
> _Foxes_ are gay.
> Without question.



Well not all of them... the girl foxes aren't gay... I think


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Oct 22, 2009)

YIFF!!
YIFF!!
YIFF!!
YIFF!!
YIFF!!
YIFF!!
YIFF!!
YIFF!!


Wait!   Im gay  >.>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

wait i just remembered that husky's are the new foxes so i guess i am cunfuzzled


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Another thing I remember that annoyed me while I was at AC: the young, pretentious teen males that followed me around the WHOLE TIME I was browsing the art gallery, trying to be 'friendly' with me. Yes, I'm female. But one glance at my left hand and you would see the obvious WEDDING BAND. WTH. Leave me alone and let me do my business. I don't know you and I don't care to, unless I'm the one trying to talk to you. You're just as bad as Creepy Bunny Man. GTFO.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Oct 22, 2009)

Huh they are?  Well im a gay fox hands down, but that doesnt mean all are!  And I am not a slut  >.>


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2009)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Huh they are?  Well im a gay fox hands down, but that doesnt mean all are!  *And I am not a slut * >.>



Username: _SexyRedFoxxy_ 

User Title: _I Live To "Please"_

Signature: 
_If I didn't please you I'm sorry baby!
Just punish me and I'll learn my lesson ;3

Sorry baby, I like to cross-dress
[picture of suggestively-posed, minimally-clothed anthro]_

You sound like you'd go down faster than my IQ did while reading that.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Oct 22, 2009)

>.>    Just because i dress that way and act that way for my boyfriend doesnt make me a slut


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Username: _SexyRedFoxxy_
> 
> User Title: _I Live To "Please"_
> 
> ...



win and you just got ownd redfoxxy


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> >.>    Just because i dress that way and act that way for my boyfriend doesnt make me a slut



My question is: If you do it *just for your bf" why have yopu got such stuff plastered all over your user thingy? o.o 

'm not at all saying you are a slut though, but that is the impression I think most of us are getting.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

he reminds me of one of my fox friends who go's through mates like i go through cub art but insists hes not a man whore no offense foxxy its just who you remind me of


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Its just a user profile....Hell if my GF made one she prob flurt some.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Its just a user profile....Hell if my GF made one she prob flurt some.



you do have a point but would you be happy and comfortable with that though


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Depends on how graphic it is.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Depends on how graphic it is.



well in your opinion if your GF had the same flertyness as foxxy what would it come out as


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Username: _SexyRedFoxxy_
> 
> User Title: _I Live To "Please"_
> 
> ...



Remember Smexi Foxness? I'm pretty sure this is an alt.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, guys, it's spelled FLIRT.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

I would allow it but I watch her every move on the site. Granted shes very open as well.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I would allow it but I watch her every move on the site. Granted shes very open as well.



than your much more trusting than i my friend


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> than your much more trusting than i my friend



I think I could be trusting, depending on what was written, and his/her reactions to any responses to it.

Now I just thought of the age old saying "Never judge a book by it's cover" In other words, just because Mr Fox appears to be slutty, does not mean he is. However people more often or not go by "first impressions"


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

ohh i got a pet peeve my friends who want me to molest the girl i watch and then let them watch 

one thats frekin nasty two hell no three why four wtf five she's fucking 7 six i love her but not in that way 

some of my friends wanted for me to do more i wont get into details you can use you big brain to figure that out

question: why the hell are they my friends


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 22, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Censor bars/mosaics on "naughty parts" when YOU'RE ON A FUCKING YIFFSITE!!! (like Wild Critters)


 


EinTheCorgi said:


> ohh i got a pet peeve my friends who want me to molest the girl i watch and then let them watch
> 
> one thats frekin nasty two hell no three why four wtf five she's fucking 7 six i love her but not in that way
> 
> ...


 
Some of them want to use you


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ohh i got a pet peeve my friends who want me to molest the girl i watch and then let them watch
> 
> one thats frekin nasty two hell no three why four wtf five she's fucking 7 six i love her but not in that way
> 
> ...



Suggestion: Find new friends.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Some of them want to use you



yeah use me is one word you could use or the want me to get me arrested


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah use me is one word you could use or they want me to get me arrested


 
Plant some child porn and illegal weapons and drugs in their rooms. That'll get them in jail.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Some of them want to use you



Some of them want to get used by you.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Plant some child porn and illegal weapons and drugs in their rooms. That'll get them in jail.



They probably already have child porn in their rooms.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 22, 2009)

> I hate cub porn even more. Fucking pedophiles.
> 
> I hate it when insecure girls draw themselves with a tiny waist, a flat ass, and still have tits the size of beach balls.
> Not only is it trying too hard, it just looks disgusting.
> ...



This here.



> I also hate when furries automatically assume something is "furry" just because it has anthropomorphic animals in it. Like children's cartoons and stuff like that



This too, only it also applies to people who hate on things because it has anthros in it. Pussies.

Also, sticking the word 'fur' in random words isn't cute or funny, it just makes you look obsessed.



> Furrys that try and drag every other similar group under their umbrella instead of respecting the differences between them.
> Furry is *NOT* a spirituality, stop claiming it is.
> Furry is *NOT* a lifestyle, stop claiming it is.



Yep.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Some of them want to use you



some of them want to be used by you.
some of them want to abuse you.
some of them want to be abused.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 22, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Some of them want to get used by you.


 


HarleyParanoia said:


> some of them want to be used by you.
> some of them want to abuse you.
> some of them want to be abused.


 
lol, I was waiting for that.



SnowFox said:


> They probably already have child porn in their rooms.


 

Then plant a real child in there.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Some of them want to get used by you.



The Eurythmics---Sweet Dreams is the first thing that came to mind from that.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Plant some child porn and illegal weapons and drugs in their rooms. That'll get them in jail.



and were am i supposed to get that


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Then plant a real child in there.



Just make sure you have a big enough pot and the right compost. and don't forget to water them daily.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and were am i supposed to get that


 
Well, dont use the internet, the government's all over that bitch like chesse on macaroni.




RandyDarkshade said:


> Just make sure you have a big enough pot and the right compost. and don't forget to water them daily.


 
I lol'd.    >___<


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and were am i supposed to get that



under my bed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and were am i supposed to get that



Toys R us.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Well, dont use the internet, the government's all over that bitch like chesse on macaroni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol but yeah im serious i may do that especially that they come over while im watching her and wont quit with the sexual innuendo "do you like lolipops i got something you can suck on" what is that shit just no you dont say that to a kid so yeah i may do that

when he said that i so wanted to kick his ass but then i would get arrested and would lose my job but i wanted to so bad i get really defensive about my Ren


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> lol but yeah im serious i may do that especially that they come over while im watching her and wont quit with the sexual innuendo "do you like lolipops i got something you can suck on" what is that shit just no you dont say that to a kid so yeah i may do that
> 
> when he said that i so wanted to kick his ass but then i would get arrested and would lose my job but i wanted to so bad i get really defensive about my Ren



Seriously, you need new friends dude. If he said that in my presence he would not of been standing for very long, plus he'd be kicked out of my house a darn sight faster than when he came in.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> lol but yeah im serious i may do that especially that they come over while im watching her and wont quit with the sexual innuendo "do you like lolipops i got something you can suck on" what is that shit just no you dont say that to a kid so yeah i may do that
> 
> when he said that i so wanted to kick his ass but then i would get arrested and would lose my job but i wanted to so bad i get really defensive about my Ren



Next time that happens, call the police for attempt to Solicit sex from a minor.
That is a felony.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Next time that happens, call the police for attempt to Solicit sex from a minor.
> That is a felony.



I was going to suggest calling police earlier.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

thats a good idea ill do that next time he pulls that shit


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You're getting confused.
> 
> _Foxes_ are gay.
> Without question.



Funny. I broke that stereotype being a straight fox that doesn't solicit sex. :>

I'm not really a fan of, as one person put it, nu-foxes (sex whores).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> thats a good idea ill do that next time he pulls that shit



Or cut his nuts off, roast them on the barbecue, then feed them to him.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> thats a good idea ill do that next time he pulls that shit



And do so.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Or cut his nuts off, roast them on the barbecue, then feed them to him.



I think 50% of the prisoners in jail would beat the shit out of him for trying to harm a kid, since a good portion of them have kids of their own.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think 50% of the prisoners in jail would beat the shit out of him for trying to harm a kid, since a good portion of them have kids of their own.



And I would not be surprised if the screws "pretend" not to see it.

screws = prison guards.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think 50% of the prisoners in jail would beat the shit out of him for trying to harm a kid, since a good portion of them have kids of their own.



yeah that confuses me though there are murderers that killed kids that still think like that


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah that confuses me though there are murderers that killed kids that still think like that



Not murderers, but convitcts that have done small-time felonies, like robbery, sometimes do things for their family.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah that confuses me though there are murderers that killed kids that still think like that



Not all murderers are cold hearted killers. Some kill due to a mental handicap, some may fly into a fit of rage and end up doing something they will later regret, and of course you do have the cold hearted killers who just don't give a flying fuck either way.

Ya know, we only ever hear one side of a murder story, we never hear the murderers side of it in the media. Whatever the reason though, it does not make it right to kill someone......unless they truly did deserve it of course.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not all murderers are cold hearted killers. Some kill due to a mental handicap, some may fly into a fit of rage and end up doing something they will later regret, and of course you do have the cold hearted killers who just don't give a flying fuck either way.
> 
> Ya know, we only ever hear one side of a murder story, we never hear the murderers side of it in the media. Whatever the reason though, it does not make it right to kill someone......unless they truly did deserve it of course.



no i was watching this thing on tru tv and they were interviewing murderers and they were like i beat the shit outa fags pedos blacks ect


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Remember Smexi Foxness? I'm pretty sure this is an alt.



Oh my god, do I ever.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh my god, do I ever.



What about the man slut?


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What about the man slut?



Can you be more specific? :V


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Can you be more specific? :V



Smexy whateverhisnameis.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Oct 22, 2009)

I hate hypocrites, arrogant people, and blind followers.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 22, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> I hate hypocrites, arrogant people, and blind followers.



Welcome to the furry fandom.


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Smexy whateverhisnameis.



I like how he thought people were attracted to him posing awkwardly in his murrsuit.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Oct 22, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Welcome to the furry fandom.


I had those pet peeves long before I even knew the fandom existed.

I hatred is the best way to discribe my fellings to the fore mechened kinds of people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> I hate hypocrites, arrogant people, and blind followers.



That's a good chunk of the fandom then.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's a good chunk of the fandom then.


 if thats so, I would rather be different than be like them in that regard.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> if thats so, I would rather be different than be like them in that regard.



You don't need to say it, just do it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's a good chunk of the fandom then.



Good chunk of the fandom and society.
Like 99% of society.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Oct 23, 2009)

Fourteen year olds worrying about "coming out" to their parents as a furry.


----------



## Dass (Oct 23, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Fourteen year olds worrying about "coming out" to their parents as a furry.



Which I am not doing any time soon because they wouldn't care.

Same reason I haven't told anyone else. If you have a non-sexual interest in anthropomorphic animals, they aren't going to care. If it's a sexual interest, that's something that stays with you. Your friends probably don't want to know about your sex life (unless you're gay, that might be important).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> Which I am not doing any time soon because they wouldn't care.
> 
> Same reason I haven't told anyone else.



Me neither. What I do on MY comp in MY home is upto me. Although, when I have guests over I make no real attempt to hide it.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

There is a difference between hiding it and just being apathetic to showing it.

I don't go around saying, "Hi, I'm a furry!" to everyone I see, but I wouldn't deny being a furry as if it were some godforsaken vampire cult.

And if my family/friends found out that I'm a furry, then whoopdeefuckindo. None of them would even know what a furry is. Actually, my older brother might know what they are because he spends a shitload of time online, but he's old enough to be mature about it and probably wouldn't care either.

And to all the 14-year-olds that are "hiding" it, your parents think that kids your age do lots of stupid and strange things anyway and won't think anything of it. And that goes for any adult's view of a typical young teenager. They'll just think it's some sort of fad or social group like Emo, Goth, Preps, Jocks, etc.

Actively hiding it and being nervous/defensive about it actually gives the wrong impression to your friends/family that it really IS something bad that you shouldn't be associating with.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 23, 2009)

Again, I don't see what's sexy about cub porn...it's disgusting and you should be fapping to something more worthy, like two ADULT characters.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The reason why some dislike the babyfur subfetish is not because it harbors sick assholes like any other fetish, but it is for the fact that some can be immature about their lifestyle. This also includes when it's criticized.
> 
> And for the antho=/=furry thing: I can understand if anthros had gotten people interested in the fandom, but it was not created for the fandom so it is not furry.
> 
> It's all about the creator's intention and what it was meant for. Sonic and Co., Starfox, Digimon, pokemon, Woody Woodpecker, Tom and Jerry, and other anthro-esque things were created to entertain children and people who love cartoons (people in the furry fandom or not), not for masturbation. Most furries dislike those who take the things they were raised on and desecrate it.



It does not matter what someone is into, be it a fetish or a hobby, someone will dislike it. I don't expect everyone to like my Lego collecting hobby, I don't expect everyone to like my toy car collecting hobby, or my interest in emergency vehicles. What I do expect is for people to be mature enough to not get over dramatic about my interests like "OMFG WTF? YOU PLAY WITH LEGOS DUDE YOU"RE 26 FOR FUCK SAKE!" Which would also be blowing my interest out of proportion cause the only "playing" I do is to assemble the models when I buy them, other than that they sit on display collecting lots of dust. 

So yeah, it does not matter what you are into, fetish or hobby, on one hand, someone will dislike it, on the other, you will get those that don't give a damn.

As for Anthro =/= furry, before I joined the forums I was one of those furries that labeled everything as "furry". Since I joined the forums, and I believe it was actually between Zeke, and Trpdwarf and a few others in a thread way back then, that made me see it their way.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

Easy solution: Try not giving a Fuck~!  =D


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Easy solution: Try not giving a Fuck~!  =D



I don't  

I have another pet peeve: People who moan about art they don't like looking at. There is a filter on most art sites. If I click on something I don't like the look of, After like thinking "Ack dun like that crap" I just close it and move on, I don't go whining about it. Also, I dislike it when people want to get stuff banned on FA just because "They don't like it" imo, artists are free to draw what ever they want, and upload whatever they want, (As long as it is within FA's rules of course.)

I dunno, I don't have many peeves. And I often just brush my peeves off.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

Since when is playing with Legos a baby or little kid thing?!
I'm 20 and my brother is 22 and we both still love our legos. He's having his first child in a few months and he's so excited about being able to get out our old, 6 cubic foot, Rubbermaid tub of Legos again. And I only agreed to babysit if he'll leave the legos out for me! =D

This is general pet peeve of mine: People who think that they or others are too old for some things. This is part of why I'm a babyfur. I'm not talking about diapers and pacifiers, just that I'll never outgrow some of the things I loved when I was little. That doesn't mean I'm immature or childish.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> This is general pet peeve of mine: People who think that they or others are too old for some things. This is part of why I'm a babyfur. *I'm not talking about diapers and pacifiers, just that I'll never outgrow some of the things I loved when I was little.* That doesn't mean I'm immature or childish.



I think a lot of furries have that mentallity.

Reguardless, the encounters that I have had with the Infantilist sub-fetish is that a good dosage were immature with others claiming that it was a part of their personality. I can tolerate it, but I do not have to put up with it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It does not matter what someone is into, be it a fetish or a hobby, someone will dislike it. I don't expect everyone to like my Lego collecting hobby, I don't expect everyone to like my toy car collecting hobby, or my interest in emergency vehicles. What I do expect is for people to be mature enough to not get over dramatic about my interests like "OMFG WTF? YOU PLAY WITH LEGOS DUDE YOU"RE 26 FOR FUCK SAKE!" Which would also be blowing my interest out of proportion cause the only "playing" I do is to assemble the models when I buy them, other than that they sit on display collecting lots of dust.



I collect digimon toys and Zoids.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I collect digimon toys and Zoids.


Zoids are fucking awesome, mkay.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Zoids are fucking awesome, mkay.



You bet your sweet ass they are.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

zoids are beast and legos are bad ass


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Zoids, Gundams, Those are things I enjoyed collecting oh and Ultraman Figures (talking 6 years old at this point)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

ok i going to attempt to kill the thing with me liking cub art. quote art not porn art yes there is some cub porn out there but if i have it on my computer its because i collect yiff art i dont even use it i just collect it because me mum made me give my nefues my hot wheels and my legos and my gameboy im sad now i want my pokemon games back


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

ah how could i forget gundams oh and beyblades and bionicals oh and pokemon and yu gi oh cards


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

Nothing wrong with cub *art*.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Nothing wrong with cub *art*.



exactly like the pic in my sig its so cute daww


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Since when is playing with Legos a baby or little kid thing?!
> I'm 20 and my brother is 22 and we both still love our legos. He's having his first child in a few months and he's so excited about being able to get out our old, 6 cubic foot, Rubbermaid tub of Legos again. And I only agreed to babysit if he'll leave the legos out for me! =D
> 
> This is general pet peeve of mine: People who think that they or others are too old for some things. This is part of why I'm a babyfur. I'm not talking about diapers and pacifiers, just that I'll never outgrow some of the things I loved when I was little. That doesn't mean I'm immature or childish.



Legos was just an example as it is an interest of mine.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

Cub art can be cute. Sometimes it just gets a little creepy, that's where I say no. >.>


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> exactly like the pic in my sig its so cute daww


Bingo! 



RandyDarkshade said:


> Legos was just an example as it is an interest of mine.


I know, but it helped me make a point. Thanks

@Shenzebo
I agree. There is a line, which I failed to see when I first came across cub yiff. I now see how wrong it is. Yet sometimes, it's still difficult to avert my eyes from the cuteness if I happen to browse across it. If I have a fetish, then it is a fetish for uber cute furs, not cubs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Cub art can be cute. Sometimes it just gets a little creepy, that's where I say no. >.>




Ditto.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

you know i tryed to go out and by my favorite gundam that i broke a while back got the new one and it was all crappy the quality of the materials went so far down i was not happy


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Nothing wrong with cub *art*.



It can be a "Slippery slope" once it crosses from PG art to XXX.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It can be a "Slippery slope" once it crosses from PG art to XXX.



I draw the line at xxx stuff.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I draw the line at xxx stuff.



i think you may want to rephrase that because your saying you stop after xxx and i didnt know a after xxx any thing existed


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i think you may want to rephrase that because your saying you stop after xxx and i didnt know a after xxx any thing existed



lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i think you may want to rephrase that because your saying you stop after xxx and i didnt know a after xxx any thing existed



Meaning I do not view xxx cub art thank you.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Meaning I do not view xxx cub art thank you.



so mature is ok?

relax randy im just busting your nuts

hmm i seem to have made a funny hahaha


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> so mature is ok?
> 
> relax randy im just busting your nuts
> 
> hmm i seem to have made a funny hahaha



Hey I'm the only valid "nut cracker" on the forums.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

haha your a very funny guy randy you know that


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> haha your a very funny guy randy you know that



All male squirrels are bisexual.

Why?

Because they can never get enough nuts.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

Hay RandyDarkshade this is what I do to Squirrels almost every day 

WARNING!!!!!! WARNING!!!!!! animals get harmed in this video so if you don't like it don't look at it . YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4-OKhjJllo


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

lol I like puns HAR HAR!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh you


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh my....OWNAGE! Poor squirrely NOOOO!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm at work, what's happening to the squirrels? >:3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

my dad likes to feed the squirrels his nuts


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

pshhhhh HAHAHAHA! so many nut jokes so little time. And Origamigryphon there being shot with a airshoft gun at different ranges.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> pshhhhh HAHAHAHA! so many nut jokes so little time. And Origamigryphon there being shot with a airshoft gun at different ranges.



what he do and they love em


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Hay RandyDarkshade this is what I do to Squirrels almost every day
> 
> WARNING!!!!!! WARNING!!!!!! animals get harmed in this video so if you don't like it don't look at it . YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4-OKhjJllo



they're so twitchy afterwards...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

thats ok at least they didnt have to face my grandma she hated squirrels because they wanted my grandpa's peach tree so she would shoot them  

on a happy note she couldn't hit the broad side of a barn and also Fay V you avi is so cute daww


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Randy is prob not happy right now. Oh btw anyone see Nerocially Yours a flash series with foamy the squirrel?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Randy is prob not happy right now. Oh btw anyone see Nerocially Yours a flash series with foamy the squirrel?



i wasnt happy ether i even named all of them there was Pee,cash,maca,almo,and phil i loved those little guys


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Hay RandyDarkshade this is what I do to Squirrels almost every day
> 
> WARNING!!!!!! WARNING!!!!!! animals get harmed in this video so if you don't like it don't look at it . YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4-OKhjJllo



So you shoot squirrels with an air soft gun, good for you. Is this supposed to make me upset or something? Cause if it was you failed. They may be my favourite animal, but if people want to hunt them, that's upto them, not me.

And Naa FurIs, I am not upset. Will take much more to offend me than someone shooting squirrels.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

I think everyone has listed all of their peeves in the first few pages, so it has devolved into this mess.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

but but i like messes


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I think everyone has listed all of their peeves in the first few pages, so it has devolved into this mess.



I think you are right.

Crap....Looks like I should restart my comp.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

well i like foreplay


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

there are no squirrels where I live.
we have burrowing owls.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So you shoot squirrels with an air soft gun, good for you. Is this supposed to make me upset or something? Cause if it was you failed. They may be my favourite animal, but if people want to hunt them, that's upto them, not me.
> 
> And Naa FurIs, I am not upset. Will take much more to offend me than someone shooting squirrels.



1. its was an air rifle not airsoft gun
2. It was aimed at you a little but also at the "PETA" people that think all hunting is bad.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> there are no squirrels where I live.
> we have burrowing owls.



Now i'm just thinking of futurama style owls running around. 

Also, Ein, thanks. It's a can badge I got from Roo_boy. totally love it


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Fay V said:


> Now i'm just thinking of futurama style owls running around.
> 
> Also, Ein, thanks. It's a can badge I got from Roo_boy. totally love it



cool i want one


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 1. its was an air rifle not airsoft gun
> 2. It was aimed at you a little but also at the "PETA" people that think all hunting is bad.




Sorry, saw someone else say air soft.

It depends on the reason for hunting for me. but even if I didn't like it, I would not go out trying to get hunting banned. 

I prefere the type of hunting where the hunter does something with their kill though. Skin it, eat it, what ever. I just don't like pointless hunting, where an animal is killed and left there to rot. But as I said I am not going to get hunting banned, if that is what people wish to do, that's fine by me. The way I see it is, I would not want random people coming in and trying to ruin something I find fun, so why go out and ruin something that someone else finds fun?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sorry, saw someone else say air soft.
> 
> It depends on the reason for hunting for me. but even if I didn't like it, I would not go out trying to get hunting banned.
> 
> I prefere the type of hunting where the hunter does something with their kill though. Skin it, eat it, what ever. I just don't like pointless hunting, where an animal is killed and left there to rot. But as I said I am not going to get hunting banned, if that is what people wish to do, that's fine by me. The way I see it is, I would not want random people coming in and trying to ruin something I find fun, so why go out and ruin something that someone else finds fun?



Will at lest your a person who thinks things though. I have seen people who "flame" what I do and most of the time people say its bad because "PETA" says it is. Then I ask them "will what if PETA never said it was bad then what would you think" Most of those people then go idk what to think because I'm to stupid to have my own opinion.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Will at lest your a person who thinks things though. I have seen people who "flame" what I do and most of the time people say its bad because "PETA" says it is. Then I ask them "will what if PETA never said it was bad then what would you think" Most of those people then go idk what to think because I'm to stupid to have my own opinion.



I like to make my own opinions, I don't like being "A little sheep" and following a group based on what they say. I am me, I have my own mind. 99% of the time I will listen to both sides of a story before making my decisions.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

as long as you do something with the kill and your not hunting like Galapagos turtles i dont care


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

Just to make this clear I do pest control that's why I kill them.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

hunting is for people with a superiority complex. or a small penis.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

i my self like to hunt and ban hackers on xbox after i kicked there asses of course


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hunting is for people with a superiority complex. or a small penis.



I thought hummers were for people afflicted with small penis.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hunting is for people with a superiority complex. or a small penis.



1. I do not have a superiority complex.
2. My penis is far from small 
3. I get payed to kill the little fuckin tree rats.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 1. I do not have a superiority complex.
> 2. My penis is far from small
> 3. I get payed to kill the little fuckin tree rats.



1. if you didn't, you wouldn't respond to me to defend yourself.
2. people with small penises normally do say it's far from small. it makes them feel better.
3. it's "paid".


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 2. My penis is far from small


You're a metalhead wannabe on a furry website.

Your penis is small.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 1. if you didn't, you wouldn't respond to me to defend yourself.
> 2. people with small penises normally do say it's far from small. it makes them feel better.
> 3. it's "paid".



People have a right to defend themselves. Even though you were not directly referring to him.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People have a right to defend themselves. Even though you were not directly referring to him.



i didn't say he wasn't allowed to defend himself. i will be here, however, to counter that.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're a metalhead wannabe on a furry website.
> 
> Your penis is small.



1. Will what the F does (You're a metalhead wannabe on a furry website) have to do with anything and I am not a metalhead wannabe.

2. You have no proof that my penis is small so STFU.


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 1. Will what the F does (You're a metalhead wannabe on a furry website) have to do with anything and I am not a metalhead wannabe.
> 
> 2. You have no proof that my penis is small so STFU.


1. Yes you are. It means more than you think.

2. Then why are you wasting time here instead of getting laid? You're ashamed of your own manhood and you're hiding inside.

Small penis syndrome.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 23, 2009)

It's really funny how defensive some guys get when you insult the size of their penis.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 1. Will what the F does (You're a metalhead wannabe on a furry website) have to do with anything and I am not a metalhead wannabe.
> 
> 2. You have no proof that my penis is small so STFU.



1. i'm more metal than you.

2. you did not deny it. you just said "you can't prove it!" <3


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

Dude, it is ok to have a small penis, just get in there and give it all you have. Don't be ashamed.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 1. Yes you are. It means more than you think.
> 
> 2. Then why are you wasting time here instead of getting laid? You're ashamed of your own manhood and you're hiding inside.
> 
> Small penis syndrome.



1. No I am not for the last time.
2. because I am waiting for the right gril for me.


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 1. No I am not for the last time.
> 2. because I am waiting for the right *gril* for me.


1. Yeah sure.

2. WAITIN' FOR TEH RIGHT GRIL?!? LET ME SEE YA GRIL YA YA GRIL.

More like you're waiting for a girl that doesn't think you're ugly.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> 1. No I am not for the last time.
> 2. because I am waiting for the right gril for me.



1. do you like brokencyde? they're pretty much the epitome of metal.

2. forget grils, get a boy. they're much better.


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> do you like brokencyde? they're pretty much the epitome of metal.


Yeah man they're pretty much THE biggest metal band right now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> It's really funny how defensive some guys get when you insult the size of their penis.



They can insult mine, I don't get insulted very easily.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 1. Yeah sure.
> 
> 2. WAITIN' FOR TEH RIGHT GRIL?!? LET ME SEE YA GRIL YA YA GRIL.
> 
> More like you're waiting for a girl that doesn't think you're ugly.



Is that the best you can come up with if so then I laugh at you sir


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Is that the best you can come up with if so then I laugh at you sir


I like how you reverted to personal attacks instead of replying to the arguement. Change subject and resort to making posts about nothing. I think I won 

I must say, I have plenty more where that came from. It is evident that _you _don't though.

Go and get laid OWAIT


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 1. do you like brokencyde? they're pretty much the epitome of metal.
> 
> 2. forget grils, get a boy. they're much better.



Boys are missing a vagina!


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Is that the best you can come up with if so then I laugh at you sir



so are you gonna get a boyfriend or not? i don't have all day.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so are you gonna get a boyfriend or not? i don't have all day.



NO! I'm going to STFU because I am digging myself a hole that I won't be ably to get out of.


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> NO! I'm going to STFU because I am digging myself a hole that I won't be ably to get out of.


Read as "Shit, I don't know how to reply... I'll just look like the bigger man. Now then small penis, lets whack to little boys..."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> NO! I'm going to STFU because I am digging myself a hole that I won't be ably to get out of.



*hands you the keys to an excavator*


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

small penis


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> small penis


Well to kids, it is full size :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well to kids, it is full size :V





HarleyParanoia said:


> small penis



I have a feeling he has been scared off now.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

ive noticed that they seem to do this to like one guy a day


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ive noticed that they seem to do this to like one guy a day


Only when people ask for it. It's called truth, honey.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have a feeling he has been scared off now.



You would think so but no.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ive noticed that they seem to do this to like one guy a day



let me introduce you to a concept:

the truth hurts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> let me introduce you to a concept:
> 
> the truth hurts.



It certainly does my little pin cushion.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

hehe good one


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hehe good one



Hmm?


----------



## Seas (Oct 23, 2009)

Well some guys here are really jealous on someone's occupation, seeing all these weak ad hominem attempts.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

Another peeve I have is godmodded characters. :>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Another peeve I have is godmodded characters. :>



ohh yeah they are annoying your talking about combat RP i knew this guy who was going ape shit crazy because he was RP fighting a Gmod guy so i told him to throw a master ball at her


----------



## fwarg (Oct 23, 2009)

my peeve is someone who thinks their better then someone else maybe by money maybe by statues and those running wild are the ones who think so out of stupidity its a world where anything can happen and will happen to anyone big or small once people realize were just people who just do other things normal not things could run alot smoother and better


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 24, 2009)

Sparkle Dogs... I just don't get them. I mean they look cool, but...


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

Furries that use Pokemon for their fursonas..
_Really? _=|


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 24, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Furries that use Pokemon for their fursonas..
> _Really? _=|



yes that as well. And how about those people who use Digimon for fursona. I mean yes digimon was a good show but that just doesn't make sence. Also I'm pretty sure that is illegal


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> yes that as well. And how about those people who use Digimon for fursona. I mean yes digimon was a good show but that just doesn't make sence. Also I'm pretty sure that is illegal


you mean using copyrighted characters?
maybe technically, but they dont seem to care, so.. *shrug*

I just dont understand how you can feel that you are an... animal(?) creature thing that doesnt even exist, isnt a part of popular history or myths (so at least it would make more sense like dragon or gryphon fursonas..) and have anatomies that not only wouldnt work at all on any logical or physical level, but also dont make any sense. =/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

i never really got that ether


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 24, 2009)

I like it...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> yes that as well. And how about those people who use Digimon for fursona. I mean yes digimon was a good show but that just doesn't make sence. Also I'm pretty sure that is illegal



Can't see how it is illegal. By that logic people who draw Digimon are performing an illegal act to. Do you really think they have the time to bust every last person for doing something as petty as useing a digimon as a fursona or drawing it?

No, I think the police have better things to do.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2009)

Dragoneer is a custom digimon. |D


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

1. using furry words a lot in front of the normies.
2. saying "yiff" in generl.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> 1. using furry words a lot in front of the normies.



People who refer to non-furries as normies.


----------



## Seas (Oct 25, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I just dont understand how you can feel that you are an... animal(?) creature thing that doesnt even exist, isnt a part of popular history or myths (so at least it would make more sense like dragon or gryphon fursonas..) and have anatomies that not only wouldnt work at all on any logical or physical level, but also dont make any sense. =/



I don't get your logic...
If someone feels he is an animal it's allright, if someone feels he's a nonexistant creature, it's not allright, but, if someone feels he's a nonexistant creature which is also popular in myth, that makes it allright?

I agree on the latter point though, especially fursonas that have parts stuck to it without any backing up from the creature's anatomy, for example dogs with wings. (I know it's just an artist's choice/preference but it's a bit weird to me)


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 25, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> I don't get your logic...
> If someone feels he is an animal it's allright, if someone feels he's a nonexistant creature, it's not allright, but, if someone feels he's a nonexistant creature which is also popular in myth, that makes it allright?
> 
> I agree on the latter point though, especially fursonas that have parts stuck to it without any backing up from the creature's anatomy, for example dogs with wings. (I know it's just an artist's choice/preference but it's a bit weird to me)


People only choose Pokemon as fursonas because they are popular right now. In ten years when no one cares about them anymore, they will no longer be picked.
It's different when you pick real mythical creatures, because to a point they are 'real' and can be real in the minds of many. They are essentially permanent creatures. They are never going to be forgotten or lost to history. There are countless accounts of 'sightings' and great literature written about them. That I can see how you could relate to. That I can see how you would feel is your fursona.
Pokemon? No.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> People only choose Pokemon as fursonas because they are popular right now. In ten years when no one cares about them anymore, they will no longer be picked.
> It's different when you pick real mythical creatures, because to a point they are 'real' and can be real in the minds of many. They are essentially permanent creatures. They are never going to be forgotten or lost to history. There are countless accounts of 'sightings' and great literature written about them. That I can see how you could relate to. That I can see how you would feel your inner animal is.
> Pokemon? No.



I made the character, "Ultima Mewtwo," when I was 11 (year 2001), though I've grown out of him and into a different fursona, I still go by the alias since I'm attached to a fancharacter I designed.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 29, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> People only choose Pokemon as fursonas because they are popular right now. In ten years when no one cares about them anymore, they will no longer be picked.
> It's different when you pick real mythical creatures, because to a point they are 'real' and can be real in the minds of many. They are essentially permanent creatures. They are never going to be forgotten or lost to history. There are countless accounts of 'sightings' and great literature written about them. That I can see how you could relate to. That I can see how you would feel your inner animal is.
> Pokemon? No.



One, I've been a fan since elementry school, and that wont change for me because of popularity, and two... what? I dont have an inner animal. Nor do many furs I've met,


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> One, I've been a fan since elementry school, and that wont change for me because of popularity, and two... what? I dont have an inner animal. Nor do many furs I've met,


fursona, inner animal, spirit, whatever you want to call it.. its the animal you relate to. its the animal you chose as your own. the one that represents you. ill go back and change it if it makes you feel better. =/

and *cough* i highly doubt that.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 29, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> fursona, inner animal, spirit, whatever you want to call it.. its the animal you relate to. its the animal you chose as your own. the one that represents you.


 
QFT Very nice way of explaining what a fursona is. My gf is a wolf (2 wolf girl tattoos on shoulder) And Iam a fox.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> fursona, inner animal, spirit, whatever you want to call it.. its the animal you relate to. its the animal you chose as your own. the one that represents you. ill go back and change it if it makes you feel better. =/
> 
> and *cough* i highly doubt that.





FurrIs4Ever said:


> QFT Very nice way of explaining what a fursona is. My gf is a wolf (2 wolf girl tattoos on shoulder) And Iam a fox.



Fursona is NOT the same as an inner animal or spirit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fursona is NOT the same as an inner animal or spirit.



Agreed.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Like this is my last furry pet peeve. Furries that have wings when they are canine or scallies or anything that isnâ€™t a bird.







HOW DID THAT HAPPEN TO YOU?!?!?
What is the explanation for that? Your mom is a bird? Then why donâ€™t you have bird wings and not angel like?



RandyDarkshade said:


> Fursona is NOT the same as an inner animal or spirit.



Yes that to. I agree as well but it is different for everybody. To some people it is, to other people it isn't. I think tha is one of the biggest reason why I hate Chewfox so much. Also the fact that they said that they were representing the fandom.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Agreed.



I really don't know how some people can relate all of them as being the same.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Like this is my last furry pet peeve. Furries that have wings when they are canine or scallies or anything that isnâ€™t a bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm.....Anthro's are fictional, cartoons are fictional, you do not need an explanation to how something happens in fiction, fiction does not need to make sense, if it did, star trek, star wars and Dr who would make sense.

They idea of creating a FICTIONAL CHARACTER is to use ones IMAGINATION if things like this peeve you, then clearly you do not have a good imagination.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 29, 2009)

ok its not a spirit or a being randy I get it. Its not spiritual in any way.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> ok its not a spirit or a being randy I get it. Its not spiritual in any way.



To some people it might be. However my fursona is not spiritual, or an inner animal at all, just what I want to be seen as, in an anthro form.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm.....Anthro's are fictional, cartoons are fictional, you do not need an explanation to how something happens in fiction, fiction does not need to make sense, if it did, star trek, star wars and Dr who would make sense.
> 
> They idea of creating a FICTIONAL CHARACTER is to use ones IMAGINATION if things like this peeve you, then clearly you do not have a good imagination.



I know I know, but still I just canâ€™t imagine any anthropomorphic animal with wings. I just simply donâ€™t get it. And I do have a fine imagination I just don't get it. If it is something involving supernatural stuff, than that might explain it. I'm more of a scifi guy then a supernatural fan.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I really don't know how some people can relate all of them as being the same.



I don't agree based on differences between the words. I agree because....and no offense to any of you other furs out there...but because "inner animal" sounds so stupid, you should be slapped with a five-iron for even thinking about it, or someone should go Gengar on your butt, and haunt you in your sleep with nightmares and spite you.

Besides I'm pretty sure Inner Animal is tied with Otherkin.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 29, 2009)

Its not suposed to be spiritual. For me its more of "I exhibit some qualities of a fox/fursona. But Iam not actually that animal...thats just crazy. Which brings me to a pet peeve. Lifestylers....just no. We all are humans if you dont like it you still cant change that. Plus animals do not have the mental power of humans. I would not want to be a fox in real life. But some of these lifestylers creep me out. Its just a hobby with a big community.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

I have NO qualities of a gryphon (except maybe the intelligence, but I'm biased). I just like birds and felines, and thought a mix of the two was nifty. :3


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fursona is NOT the same as an inner animal or spirit.





Trpdwarf said:


> Agreed.





Steel_Wolf said:


> Yes that to. I agree as well but it is different for everybody. To some people it is, to other people it isn't. I think tha is one of the biggest reason why I hate Chewfox so much. Also the fact that they said that they were representing the fandom.


*facepalm*...
i wasnt saying that they WERE. my point WAS that no matter what you HAVE (a fursona, an inner animal, a spirit animal) i think its stupid to have a pokemon as one of them.
*sigh*...


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Like this is my last furry pet peeve. Furries that have wings when they are canine or scallies or anything that isnâ€™t a bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The explanation is that you feel you are _____, _but _flying feels like it should be part of it also. A deep part of it. And so, since foxes, cats, lizards, etc *cant*, it would be logical to add wings in there.
Am i saying that a lot of people dont just add them on for cool factor? No. I know they do. But there IS an explanation for it.
Also.
How do you define between bird and angel-like wings? Because they are white? Thats not a very good distinction.


----------



## Slyfox610 (Oct 29, 2009)

Fay V said:


> I don't hate the porn, what you do in the privacy of your own home is your own business, whatever. What i hate is when they try to apply their sexual deviancy or share their fetishes with me.
> 
> "lol we're foxes and like ta blow!" no, maybe you do, but i sure as hell don't and I don't want to hear all about your sexual whatevers because we happen to have the same species fursona.
> I'm not sure why a fox fursona means I want to sleep around. I picked a vixen for the monogamous qualities before I even knew about the fandom


 
Agreed, people see me as a fox and automaticly think i wanna sleep with them -furr crawls- i mean ugh.. but its nice to see another fox that is on the same page as me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 29, 2009)

Slyfox610 said:


> but its nice to see another fox that is on the same page as me



....


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's a pet peeve: people that pick their fox fursona because they have things in common with it. The examples they cite? They are "sly", "quick", and "cunning". INVARIABLY.


----------



## Slyfox610 (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Here's a pet peeve: people that pick their fox fursona because they have things in common with it. The examples they cite? They are "sly", "quick", and "cunning". INVARIABLY.


In my defence i have had my email account Slyfox610@hotmail.com sence i was like 12 and had no idea what a furry was. and its been my online tag sence


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 30, 2009)

Slyfox610 said:


> In my defence i have had my email account Slyfox610@hotmail.com sence i was like 12 and had no idea what a furry was. and its been my online tag sence


 
Yet your avatar looks like a kitty :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Yet your avatar looks like a kitty :V



Avatars do not have to look like your sona.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Yet your avatar looks like a kitty :V



If that's not a cat, I'm a goddamn F-22 jockey with a 10-incher.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I hate when people draw their characters like they're from Sonic the Hedgehog.


 


Urbanwolf said:


> I second that.


 


Shadow said:


> Even better when they're recolors of official art.


 

It's okay if 
A. they wear clothes
B. they aren't a recolor but an original
C. they look distinguishing.
Examples:

Vortex the Echidna--wears a red hoodie with a V on it, black pants, always screaming at someone about some shit or the other. Likes to shoot holes in the ceiling of everyone's houses except his own (he lives in a dumpster) with dual Glocks. Also, he does not wear boxing gloves (he likes to use guns rather than fists, and yes, he has four fingers and a thumb).

Zeek the Fox: Black fox, mentally retarded (while other babies kicked in the womb, he just floated around smiling), wears white T-Shirts and jeans and likes to use his secret weapon/force power combo: a green lightsabre and "FORCE FIBERGLASS!!!"

Frank the Lobster: Never stops eating. Wears a light blue shirt with a lobster on it and dark green (?) pants. First question asked is "Is it edible?" Once attempted to eat Sonic the Hedgehog.

Griff the Hedgehog: Gray hedgehog, computer geek, always calm-headed (except when a zombie-ghost appears on-screen suddenly). Plays basketball. Somewhat tired of Vortex's porn that keeps showing up at his house.

Carnage the Fox (mine): Totally insane mercenary arctic fox that wears all black and always carries his stash of around 120 weapons (most of which are assault weapons) around with him (thank God for hammerspace). Once shoved a fire ax into Griff's computer screen for no reason (even he doesn't know why). Attempted to become a general in Vortex's army (ended up getting force-choked and torn to shreds).




As you can see, a StH style character can be pulled off with determination, luck, skill, lots of guts (sometimes literally), and an attitude that screams "LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE, SONIC!!! I'M TRYING TO GET SOME WORK DONE OVER HERE!!!"


----------



## ADF (Oct 31, 2009)

Cat girls with human and feline ears, why would an anthro have two sets of ears? It's mostly the anime ones that do this.

Characters that are essentially 30%+ breasts, there is a point were breasts are so large they stop being attractive.

Reptile males with external genitalia, it looks very out of place...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

ADF said:


> Cat girls with human and feline ears, why would an anthro have two sets of ears? It's mostly the anime ones that do this.



Ktttt...

There's a picture of Samus from Metroid as a neko. 4chan's /v/ board was RAGING about why she had two sets of ears.

I don't like when tails start too far up the back.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I don't like when tails start too far up the back.



It's because furries, despite their love for tails and the like, seemingy find it difficult to grasp that the tail is an extension of the spine.


----------



## MuseFly (Oct 31, 2009)

Leaky faucets, especially.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

MuseFly said:


> Leaky faucets, especially.



How is that related to furry?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Spilling some red or other colored drink on my fursuit.
ERRRRrrrr!

Uh-oh!
*bang of stink*

sorry everyone!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Spilling some red or other colored drink on my fursuit.
> ERRRRrrrr!
> 
> Uh-oh!
> ...



Oy, I have a fursuit with white, I'd HATE to get a stain on it.


----------



## Crimes (Nov 3, 2009)

I really don't like normal, human people, the only thing furry about them being ears and a tail. 

I prefer cartoon over realistic furry art, though I do give lots of credit for the artists of the realistic anthros, because that can be VERY hard to do. 

I hate the bullshit drama that comes along from almost everything anyone says to bash furries. 
Not everyone is going to like us, live with it, don't try and convert them. 

I don't like sharks. :C 
Anthro or otherwise. 

I really...REALLY am not understanding this diaper/scat/fart fetish thing. I mean, seriously? 
I try to be open-minded about most things...but this...is really beyond me, sorry if I offend anyone. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine would be people who really think they are an animal. Kinda like L.A.R.P.ers instead of casting 2+ magic (lol) they act like a dog, or a cat, etc. Your a human god dammit!


----------



## Kayla (Nov 11, 2009)

I hate when furries do the murry purry RP BS while you're trying to have a level headed conversation, and not just some random nonsense.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Fuck, this.  Good god, not everything with an animal that talks is furry.  I don't see how things like LION KING are furry.  I've actually had someone say 'oh you like lion king, you're a furry' which is totally wtf :|


exactly why I use the terms anthro and furry separately.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

The ones that shove that rule that states, "judge not your fellow furry" down my throat.
I DON'T care what you're into, I'm do judge that's part of being human, I'm going to shut my mouth about what I think of you and your fetish though because I don't really care what you do in your spare time as long as you don't go around on T.V. and tell people.  What I am vocal about is when you are into something kinky and you go on the media and say, "this is what the fandom is about it's a fetish".  If you do congratulations idiot way to screw it up for the rest of us.

tl;dr  People that think furries shouldn't judge each other because the fandom is different and freak out when I think something is wrong.
Also the idiots that screw it up on T.V.


----------



## Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

ppl who will find any reason to argue or bitch. 
really nothing more stupid than that.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 11, 2009)

Crimes said:


> I really don't like normal, human people, the only thing furry about them being ears and a tail.
> 
> *I prefer cartoon over realistic furry art, though I do give lots of credit for the artists of the realistic anthros, because that can be VERY hard to do.*
> 
> ...


----------

